# Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken



## haukep

Hey Leute!

So, jetzt mache ich doch mal ein Thema auf in dem man zukünftig über die aktuelle Fänge auf den Seebrücken an Nord- und Ostsee berichten kann. Aber bitte nur Fangmeldungen, kein Gelaber in diesem Tread.

Macht natürlich Sinn, dass ich als "Brückenpapst" das Thema aufmache  :q 
Ok, Klaus und Thomas - ich weiß schon...|wavey: 

Ich habe mir da so folgende Gliederung vorgestellt:

*Datum:*
*Seebrücke:*
*Wetter:*
*Wind:*
*Strömung:*
*Angelzeit:*
*Vorfach:*
*Köder:*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*
*Fang:*
*Kommentar:*


So, dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

*Datum:* *05.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:*  f*rischer Wind um 4 aus SO*
*Strömung:* *seitlich von links, 150 Gramm waren schon nötig...*
*Angelzeit:* *16:30-24:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an der einen und ein normales Drahtseitenarmvorfach auf der 2. Rute*
*Köder:* *Wattis und Ringler, die Fische haben eindeutig die Ringler bevorzugt.*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Anfangs weit draußen in ca. 60 Meter vor der Brücke, später dann auch bis zu 30 Meter vor der Brücke.*
*Fang:* *15 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 54 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Ich habe noch nie zuvor so viele Menschen auf der Brücke gesehen, es waren bestimmt um die 20 Ruten alleine auf dem Brückenkopf... Aber insgesamt war es echt ein toller Abend!*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *06.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Weißenhaus*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:*  f*Rückenwind um 3 aus westlichen Richtungen*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *20:30-24:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten*
*Köder:* *Wattis und 1 (!!)  Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit vor der Brücke, bis zu 80 Meter waren die Fische draußen.*
*Fang:* *5 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 46 Zentimeter und 3 Platte um 30 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Keine Touris auf der Brücke - sehr ungewöhnlich...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *09.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:*  f*absolute Windstille*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *17:30-22:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten, später auch Standartsysteme mit 2 Haken*
*Köder:* *Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit vor der Brücke, bis zu 80 Meter waren die Fische draußen.*
*Fang:* *4 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Alles in Allem wurden auf der Brücke von 5 Anglern nur 5 Dorsche und 1 Miniflunder gefangen, ich hatte mit den Brandungsruten echte Weitenvorteile. Wenn man überlegt dass die Brücke schon 320 Meter oder was lang ist...*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *11.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:* *3 Bft. aus Südost*
*Strömung:* *wenig von schränk links*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-22:15*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten, später auch Standartsysteme mit 2 Haken*
*Köder:* *Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit vor der Brücke, bis zu 50-70 Meter waren die Fische draußen. Platte auch in etwa 30 Metern schräg vor der Brücke.*
*Fang:* *4 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45 Zentimeter und 3 Flundern (größte 47 Zentimeter)*
*Kommentar:* *Alles in Allem wieder sehr mau, ich hatte am meisten Fisch auf der Brücke, dann kam einer mit 5 Dorschen, einer mit 4 und dann schon nur noch 1....#d  Außerdem waren alleine auf dem Brückenkopf zeitweise 22 Angelruten postiert...#q *


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *13.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:* *2 Bft. aus Südwest, später windstill*
*Strömung:* *keine*
*Angelzeit:* *16:00-22:45*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten, später auch Standartsysteme mit 2 Haken*
*Köder:* *Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit vor der Brücke, bis zu 80 Meter waren die Fische draußen.*
*Fang:* *8 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 46 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Vor der Brücke standen diverse Netze, 2 Dänenkutter haben immer auf- und abgeschleppt, wie schon die ganzen Tage zuvor. Außerdem der Rückenwind...naja, kam halt nicht viel raus. Auf der ganzen Brücke von zeitweise um 25 Angelruten nur meine Fische und 1 Flunder von meinem Nachbarn. *


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moinsen,

so, mal wieder eine Fangmeldung von der WH-Brücke.

*Angler:* Plattenpapst und ich
*Datum:* 14.10.2005
*Seebrücke:* Weißenhaus
*Wetter:* bewölkt
*Wind:*anfangs NW 1, später N 2-3
*Strömung:* kaum
*Angelzeit:*15.30-23.00 Uhr
*Vorfach:* 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem (Marke Eigenbau)
*Köder:* Wattis/Seeringel
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* weit draußen (ca.80m)
*Fang:* 10 maßige Dorsche (38-45cm), auffallend wenig Nemos, 3 Platten
*Kommentar:* Sehr viele Fehlbisse, vor allem als es noch hell war (kleine Platten?) |evil: 

Die Dorsche sind sehr aktiv momentan und ballern richtig rein. Einer hat es sogar geschafft mir den untersten Ring meiner Brandungsrute kaputt zu machen :r Voll auseinandergeflogen das Ding...

Ein etwas betagterer Mitangler hat voll die 12 getroffen. Er hat diese rote Kappe, die auf den Fahnenmästen drauf sind, zur Hälfte weggeschossen#6  Das Ding rotierte wie beim Roulette und die Splitter kamen wie Schrabnells herunter, sehr amüsant.

Die letzte Platte biss beim Einpacken ca. 30m vor der Brücke.
Alles in allem 1,7KG Dorschfilet, leider viiiiel zu wenig Plattfisch.
Nächste Woche gehts wieder los...

Grüße,
.\\arkus


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *15.10.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *wolkenlos*
*Wind:* *3 Bft. aus Ost, später auffrischend auf 4 bis teilweise 5 Bft.*
*Strömung:* *schwach*
*Angelzeit:* *16:00-22:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an beiden Ruten, später auch Standartsysteme mit 2 Haken*
*Köder:* *Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Tja, heute mal irgendwie überall und nirgends, so genau lässt sich das nicht sagen.*
*Fang:* *5 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 44 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Obwohl der Wind richtig schön aus Ost kam und weder Netze noch Fischkutter vor der Brücke waren, kamen auf der ganzen Brücke nur max 10 Fische raus. Ich hatte halt die 5, dann einer 3 und dann...tja, hier und da mal einer... Ich denke mal es liegt am "Fast-Vollmond", aber so genau weiß ich das auch nicht....Naja, wird schon wieder werden *


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 18.10.2005
Seebrücke: Weißenhaus*
*Wetter: schööön , wolkenlos, Vollmond*
*Wind: schwach (Südost)*
*Strömung: schwach*
*Angelzeit: 17:00 - 21:15
**Vorfach: 2 Hakensystem (Caskade)*
*Köder: Watti, Gulp und SALZWURM*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit weit weit draußen*
*Fang: 3 Platten, 3 Dorsche + viele viele vieeeele NEMOS #q *
*Kommentar: 2 Platten + 1 Dorsch auf GULP, 1 Platte auf SALZWURM, 2 Dorsche auf Watti

Ich hatte das Gefühl das heute jeder Köder fängig war, aber leider HAUFENWEISE Nemos. Ich hatte allein 2 Feuerzeuggroße Dorsche, von meinen Nachbarn ganz zu  Schweigen!

Hab heute auch mal die neuen fluoriszierenden PRO TACK Bleie probiert, kann natürlich auch daran gelegen haben dass ich verhältnismäßig viele Bisse hatte!?!?!?*


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Angler:* Plattenpapst und ich
*Datum:* 20.10.2005
*Seebrücke:* Weißenhaus
*Wetter:* trocken und sonnig
*Wind:* S-SW4, später 1-2
*Strömung:* mäßig
*Angelzeit:* 15.00 - 22.00 Uhr
*Vorfach:* 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
*Köder:* Wattis, Seeringel
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* Weit draußen
*Fang:* 13 Platten, 9 Dorsche, einige Nemos
*Kommentar:* Auffallend viele Klieschen kamen raus, leider alle sehr kleine und dünn #d 

Die restlichen Platten sind alle schön im Futter momentan. Die Bavaria-Fraktion (Insider wissen wer gemeint ist) war auch wieder vertreten (am Brückenkopf rechts in der Ecke) mit 6 Platten (2 davon über 50cm!). Das waren richtige Klodeckel #6 

Am Brückenkopf vorne links gingen 2 Platte und 2 Dorsche mit nach Hause, der Rest ging leer aus. Gut gefangen wurde nur am Brückenkopf gerade raus und rechts vorne in der Ecke.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## daysleepersd

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 25.10.2005*
*Seebrücke: Schönberg*
*Wetter: Dauerregen, 10 Grad*
*Wind: 4 später zunehmend südost*
*Strömung: mäßig*
*Angelzeit:17.00-20.00*
*Vorfach:s.u.*
*Köder:Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:20-30 m*
*Fang:2 Butt, 5 Dorsche*

*Kommentar: schreckliches Wetter, habe es darum nur 3 Std ausgehalten. Im hellen als es auch noch nicht regnete kamen 2 Butt raus. Einer handflächengroß der zweite so groß wie der Haken. Also noch nix.*
*Im dunkeln ging es dann so. Weite würfe brachten überhaupt keinen Erfolg. Draußen war nicht ein Biss. Kann auch sein, dass ich nicht weit genug geworfen habe. Ich habe dann leichtere Würfe gemacht und einen Dorsch 30 m vor der Brücke bekommen. Kein Riese aber konnte man gerade so mitnehmen. Die anderen 4 Dorsche habe ich dann ca. 20 m links vom Brückenkopf bekommen. 3 m Spinnrute mit einem 40 Gramm Olivenblei und ca. 1,20 m Vorfach, Einzelkaken ohne Perlen und so´n Kram.#6 *
*Das brachte dann in ner halben Std. 4 Dorsche. Auch alle maßig aber keine großen....also alle gerade maßig. Die leichte Montage habe ich genau mit der Strömung ausgeworfen, denke sie pendelte hin und her am Grund und hat dadurch den Erfolg gebracht. *
*Auf der Brücke war ein weiterer Angler der als Schneider nach Hause ging.*
*Fazit:*
*mit besserem Wetter würde ich es als ganz OK bezeichnen. Aber unter den Umständen eher als mäßig. *
*Bin neu hier im Forum und muß sagen dass es echt schön ist, über die Fänge vor der Haustür informiert zu werden.... Bis dann auf der Brücke oder am Strand#h *


----------



## Tankdörschchen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 31.10.2005*
*Seebrücke: **Dahme*
*Wetter: sonnig (wolkenlos)*
*Wind:Südost 3-4, später gute 5*
*Strömung: mässig*
*Angelzeit: 14-20 Uhr*
*Vorfach: Einzelhaken, Doppelhaken*
*Köder: Wattis und Seeringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: |kopfkratsiehe Fangergenis*
*Fang: 1 Nemo:c *
*Kommentar: Wir waren 6 Angler auf der Brücke und es sind bis 20 Uhr*
*nur ein 40er und 3 Nemos gefangen worden.*


----------



## dtnorway

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:  29.10.05*
*Seebrücke: Timmendorfer Strand*
*Wetter: Wolkenlos *
*Wind: SO 3-4*
*Strömung: gering*
*Angelzeit: 17-24 Uhr*
*Vorfach: Standard Butt-Brandungsvorfach 2 Haken (siehe K.u.K. Nr.2)*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: 70-80 Meter*
*Fang: 5 Platte um 30cm; 10 Dorsche 38-40cm*
*Kommentar: Bisse nur auf angegebener Entfernung, näher dran war nix zu machen 
*


----------



## dtnorway

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 30.10.05*
*Seebrücke: Timmendorfer Strand*
*Wetter: Wolkenlos *
*Wind: S-SO 3*
*Strömung: gering*
*Angelzeit: 17-24 Uhr*
*Vorfach: Standard Butt-Brandungsvorfach 2 Haken (siehe K.u.K. Nr.2)*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: 70-80 Meter*
*Fang: 3 Platte um 30cm; 22 Dorsche 38-40cm aber auch viele Kleine um 30cm; 3 schöne Wittlinge*
*Kommentar: Bisse nur auf angegebener Entfernung aber im Minutentakt; die Platten zierten sich ein bischen waren aber mehr im Flachen zu bekommen wie vorhergehenden Tag
*


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum 20.11.2005
Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wind aus Nordwest 4bft, Wasser hat 8 Grad
ab etwa 19 Uhr
Heringsvorfach, selbst gebunden aus Mövenfeder und Glitter
In 2 Stunden einen Eimer voll fetter Heringe


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *17.12.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *leicht bewölkt, kein Niederschlag*
*Wind:**NW bis W 4+ Bft.*
*Strömung:* *stark nach rechts*
*Angelzeit:* *17:30-20:00*
*Vorfach:* *Weitwurfvorfach mit Cascade und 2 Haken an einer, 2er Drahtseitenarme an der anderen Rute*
*Köder:* *50 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Weit vor der Brücke*
*Fang:* *2 Dorsche 43 und 49 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Alles war perfekt, Wind, Strömung, trübes Wasser...einzige Wermutstropfen: Ein Fischer schleppte den Abend immer auf und ab und der Vollmond schlug den Fischen wohl auch auf den Magen...auf dem Brückenkopf standen bestimmt 25 Angeln und es kamen vieleicht 8-10 Fische raus...es war einfach kein Fisch da!*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *20.12.2005*
*Seebrücke:* *Weißenhaus*
*Wetter:* *leicht bewölkt, kein Niederschlag*
*Wind:**NW bis W 3+ Bft.*
*Strömung:* *kaum*
*Angelzeit:* *19:00-20:00*
*Vorfach:* *1 Rute mit nem 2er Drahtseitenarm-Vorfach*
*Köder:* *15 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *Vieleicht 30 Meter links vor de Brücke*
*Fang:* *1 Dorsch von 49 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Ich versteh das nicht...wo sind die Fische hin??? *


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Also ist zwar nicht mehr so aktuell, aber ich war mit HAVSEI am 27.12.2005 in Zingst auf der Seebrücke.

Die erste Stunde ging wirklich überhaupt nicht und wir dachten schon es wäre wieder einmal einer der Tage, wo man als Schneider nach Hause gehen würde.

Aber dann Schlug die erste Rute aus und ich hatte einen schönen Dorsch von 52 cm dran.
Nach dem ersten Fisch ging es verhalten, aber stetig weiter.
Auch HAVSEI konnte einige Dorsche fangen. Es gesellten sich noch schöne Platten (bis 37cm) dazu.

Gegen ca. 20 uhr wurde mir die Rute in Richtung Wasser gezogen. Anschlag und einen kräftigen Gegner dran, der vor der Seebrücke nochmal auftrumpfte und immer wieder Fluchten startete.

Nach mehr oder wenig langen Überlegen wie ich den Fisch auf die Brücke kriegen würde, ( evtl. mit der eingepakten Senke?) hob ich ihn dann kurzentschlossen doch einfach aus dem Wasser.

Zum Vorschein kam mein zweitgrößter Brandungsdorsch mit schönen 58 cm und guten 4 Pfund.

Schöner Angeltag und schöne Fische.


----------



## lattenputzer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 04.01.2006
Seebrücke: Schönberg
Wetter: bewölkt, zeitweise Nieselregen
Wind: 5-6 Bft. ONO
Strömung: wenig 
Angelzeit: 16:30-21:30
Vorfach: zwei Ruten mit Standardsystem, je 2 Haken
Köder: Wattis + Seeringel
Haupt-Bissentfernung: z.T weit vor der Brücke, bis zu 70-90 Meter. Platte auch in etwa 30 Metern schräg vor der Brücke.
Fang: 3 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45 Zentimeter und 1Flundern (28 Zentimeter)
Kommentar: Alles in Allem sehr mau, meine beiden Kumpel hatten 0, ein weiterer Angel zur Seite ca. 8Dorsche, er hatte die Stelle, an der sich jedenfalls häufiger mal etwas tat.


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wann: 09. Januar 2006
Wo: wh
Womit: Watti
Was:2 Scheiben 
wind: schwach aus O
Wasser: klar und sehr flach 
Wer: ich und kumpel
Wetter: sternklarer himmel
angelzeit: 17.00 bis 20.30 uhr
entfernung: min. 50 m
ging nich viel, blöder ablandiger wind, hat das ganze wasser rausgedrückt...


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

_*Datum:* *13.02.2006*_
_*Seebrücke:* *Dahme*_
_*Wetter:* *leicht bewölkt, kein Niederschlag, um 20.00 Uhr war die Brücke eine Rutschbahn da der Dunst überfroren ist!!!*_
_*Wind:**SSW2*_
_*Strömung:* *kaum*_
_*Angelzeit:* *16.00-22.00*_
_*Vorfach:* *2 Ruten / Cascade*_
_*Köder:* *Watt / Ringler*_
_*Fang:* *Dorsch 43, 42,46*_
_*Kommentar:* *war recht Maikühl*_


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

_*Datum:* *14.02.2006*
*Seebrücke:* *Dahme*
*Wetter:* *leicht bewölkt, leichter Niederschlag*
*Wind:**SSW2*
*Strömung:* *Mäßig*_
_*Angelzeit:* *16.30-23.00*
*Vorfach:* *2 Ruten / Cascade*
*Köder:* *Watt / Ringler*
*Fang:* *1 Dorsch 50 ( Und das um 17.20 Uhr)*
*Kommentar:* No comment_


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

_*Datum:* *15.02.2006*
*Seebrücke:* *Dahme*
*Wetter:* * bewölkt, steter Regen*
*Wind:**SSW3*
*Strömung:* *Stark*
*Angelzeit:* *16.00-20.00*
*Vorfach:* *2 Ruten / Cascade*
*Köder:* *Watt / Ringler*
*Fang:* *2 Dorsch 46, 42*
*Kommentar:* Lief besser als die tage vorher, nur gegen 20.00 waren alle Restwürmer verangelt_


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *18.02.2006
Wer: Timmy, Shorty und ich*
*Seebrücke:* *Weißenhaus*
*Wetter:* *leicht bewölkt, später klar
**Wind: **SSW 1-2*
*Strömung:* *kaum*
*Angelzeit:* *16:00-21:00*
*Vorfach:* *je 2 Ruten mit nem 2er Cascade
Köder:* * Wattis + Salzis*
*Fang:* *NULL KOMMA NIX !!
**Kommentar:* *Ein zarter Biss auf Frischwurm bei mir, ansonsten schööönes Wetter, ein paar wissbegierige Touristen. Des Weiteren sind wir **um die Erkenntnis reicher, dass es in Leipzig zwei IRRE GEILE (Jugend???) Clubs geben muss wo Knicklichter "TOOOTAL IN" sind, weil es dir dort "nirgends" zu kaufen gibt. Was EIN Knicklicht in Frauenhänden doch für Jubelstürme auslösen können *


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

@all,

GESTERN ABEND SEEBRÜCKE-SCHÖNBERGERSTRAND

NÜSCHT NIX NADA

5Std. Wind aus Nordost und kein Fisch da

gruß degl


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Angler:* *Plattenpapst, Hämmer25 und ich*
*Datum:* *18.02.2006*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberg*
*Wetter:* *Bedeckt, teilweise Sprühregen, 2-4 Grad*
*Wind:* *anfangs SW1-2, später SO1-2*
*Strömung:* *k.A.*
*Angelzeit:* *12.30 - 21.30 Uhr*
*Vorfach:* *2-Haken- und 1-Haken-Vorfächer*
*Köder:* *Wattis/Ringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: **Weit, weit draußen*
*Fang: 1 Dorsch(49cm)*  #q :c #d 
*Kommentar: OBERSCH****E, Ostsee ist einfach noch zu kalt. Bei unseren russischen Nachbarn kamen zwischen 20.30 und 21.30 noch 2 Platten raus, aber das hake ich auch unter Zufallsfang ab, genau wie den Dorsch. 17 Ruten auf dem Brückemkopf und der erste Biss erst spät im Dunkeln.*


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*So, ich hab mich trotz der schlechten vorhersagen an die Ostsee getraut.*


*Datum: 25.02.2006*
*Seebrücke: Schönberger Strand*
*Wetter: Bedeckt, später Schneefall, ganz schön kalt*
*Wind: NO-N von ca. 3 - 5*
*Strömung: nichtsgemerkt, 190g lag wie angeklebt*
*Angelzeit: 15:00 Uhr bis 21:30 Uhr*
*Vorfach: 1x 1Haken, 1x 2 Haken*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: ca. 130m - 150 m gerade vor der Brücke*
*Fang: Ich 2 Dorsche (51 und 54 cm) Kumpel 1 Dorsch (ca. 50 cm) ein Unbekannter 1 Butt (ca. 40 cm)*
*Kommentar: Bis 19:00 Uhr keinen Biss (Außer ein komischer Entenvogel der sich in meiner Schnur verhedderte)#d . Auf dem Brückenkopf waren wir teilweise 10 Angler (Wurfverhalten = Kreuz und Quer)#q , die allerdings alle nichts gefangen haben, was mich bei dem Geschirr nicht wundert. Das Gerät von einigen gehört eigentlich verboten, damit hätten die meine Fische nie hoch bekommen.:r *

*Gruß Dorschgreifer*


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 27.02.06*
*Seebrücke: Westmole Rostock*
*Wetter: Klar kein Mond*
*Wind: 2-3 wsw*
*Strömung: von Nordwest*
*Angelzeit: 18-24Uhr*
*Vorfach: 1Haken Lift mit gelber Lili, 1 Haken Nachläufer mit kleiner        Leuchtperle*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: 120m mitten in der Fahrrinne sonst nirgens Bisse*
*Fang: 3Bisse, einen 40er gefangen*
*Kommentar: Arsch kaltes Wasser, extrem vorsichtige Bisse und insgesammt nur 3 Stück. Bisse hatte ich nur in der Fahrrinne sonst nirgens, davor und daneben keiner. Spricht der Fisch war auf 15m Tiefe und da noch nichtmal sehr beißfreudig.
*


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 22.03.2006
Wer: Timmy4903 und ich
**Seebrücke: Dahme
**Wetter: blauer Himmel, herrrrrliches Wetter
**Wind: WNW 2-3*
*Strömung: anfangs mäßig, später schwach
**Angelzeit: 16:00 Uhr bis 19:15Uhr*
*Vorfach: 1x 1Haken, 1x 2 Haken*
*Köder: SALZwurm*
*Fang: NÜSCHT

Hauptsache mal wieder draußen an der frischen Luft. Ruten mussten mal wieder Seeluft schnuppern und das Material musste für nächste Woche (Exori Martins Cup) getestet werden.

Ein Wunsch hätte ich:

ES DARF JETZT ENDLICH WÄRMER WERDEN !!!*


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 1.4.06
Brücke: Dahme
Wind: 2-4 Ablandig
Köder: Wattis von Ronny was sonst
Fang: 2 Platte 35 und 50!!!
         7 Dorsche!!!!!

Nur dicke Dinger, keine Nemos! War ein super Tag!

Wulli


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: **13.04.2006*
*Wer: meiner-einer und 3 Koll.
Seebrücke: **Graal-Müritz*
*Wetter: leicht bedeckt, zwischenzeitlich blauer Himmel, später abends leichter Schauer**Wind: WNW um 4?*
*Angelzeit: 18:00 Uhr bis 23.30Uhr*
*Vorfach: 2 Hakenmontage nur mit selbstleuchtendem Seitenarmen*
*2 Hakenmontage mit Lockperlen*
*Köder: SALZwurm*
*Fang: ich 1 Platte:c (egal, wenigstens nich Schneider:m )*
*Kollegen zusammen 6 Platten

Egal, wieviel rauskam, endlich mal wieder Seeluft um die Nase und ne feuchte Schnur!#6 *


----------



## angelossi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: **07.09.2006*
*Wer: Meine Wenigkeit und drei unbekannte aus Sachsen*
*Seebrücke: **Rerik*
*Wetter: **gutes Wetter, nicht kalt, so gegen 14 °C*
*Wind: aus NW 5-6*
*Strömung: stark*
*Angelzeit: 20:00 Uhr bis 23:45Uhr*
*Vorfach: 2 x 2 Haken*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Fang: 4 Dorsche ca. 43-48 cm, drei weitere leider Untermaßig wieder zurück zu Neptun geschickt*

*Habe selbst nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechnet. War nur zur Sebrücke hin, um zu sehen, was geht oder nicht. Bei dem starken Wind waren die Bisse schwer zu erkennen. Einen habe ich auch nicht erkannt, war der letzte maßige Dorsch, den ich beim Einholen zum " Feierabend " am Haken hatte.*

*Petri Heil ! *


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

@all,

Wann: gestern Abend-ca.2:00
Wo:Schönberger-Seebrücke
Wind:Südost
Köder:Wattwurm
Fang: 1 Leo von genau 50cm
Besonderes:da ich mit Karpfenruten angelte(wollte das unbedingt mal probieren)konnte ich die vielen Bisse der Untermaßigen....immerhin ca.20 schnell parieren und somit fast alle gut releasen.
Es waren noch einige andere Angler da,die sich ein paar portionen Heringe im Schein der Brückenlampen fingen.

gruß degl


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hi,

war am Sonntag den 03.09. da. Ist zwar schon ein bischen her, aber ich dacht mir, ich melde trotzdem mal zurück.

Bedingungen waren mehr als hart, 7-8 Windstärken aus Süd-West machten die Bisserkennung unmöglich. Dazu kam noch, dass es nach 1/2 Stunde total angefangen hat zu schiffen...

Naja, Seatrout und ich wollten die Platten...  Kam natürlich keine hoch! Was allerdings hoch kam, war ein Dorsch nach dem anderen. Es gab keinen Wurf, ohne Fisch, teilweise sogar Doubletten. Später haben wir nur noch mit einem Wurm gefischt und dann mit 120gr langsam geschleppt, so haben wir die Bisse erkannt und die Fische haben superknapp gebissen.

Hatten in 2 Stunden bestimmt über 50Dorsche, wovon wir lediglich 2 mitnehmen konnten! Die anderen konnten wir zum größten Teil schonend releasen, sofern dass aus dieser luftigen Höhe überhaupt möglich ist...jedenfalls sind sie abgetaucht!

Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spass gemacht und ich hoffe, dass mit kälteren Temperaturen auch die Dicken unter land kommen und auch den ein oder anderen Wurm, zwischen den gewaltigen Massen an Krebsen, fressen! 

Ansonsten war dort ein Angler, der die letzten 20 min, wo wir da waren, aufgebaut hat und Fische unter 25cm mitgenommen hat... einfach mal so im Eimer verschwinden lassen! War richtig sauer, allerdings wollte ich keine Fäuste in meinem Gesicht riskieren, da der Typ echt mal keine Gnade kannte...wie bei den Fischen schon zu erkennen... nächstes Mal wirds an die Polizei weitergeleitet...
Davon mal abgesehen sind das genau die Idioten, die in 5 Jahren rumheulen, dass die Dorschbestände so ******** sind und die Fischer ja schuld wären... *kotz*


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: **01.10.2006*
*Seebrücke: **Schönberg*
*Wetter: **meist trocken, zuviel Mondlicht, massig Gewitter über der Ostsee*
*Wind: von Flaute über Boen wieder zu mässigen Wind*
*Strömung: stark*
*Angelzeit: 20:00 Uhr bis 23:45 Uhr*
*Vorfach: 2 Haken Standart + 1 Haken Sturmvorfach*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Fang: NIX,6 Nemos die kaum die 30cm erreicht haben 

Reichlich Angler auf der Brücke - aber ich habe nur einen wirklich schönen massigen Butt gesehen. Ansonsten nur Kinderstube unterwegs.
*


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallöchen.

*Wer: *2 Kumpel und ich
*Datum:* 29.09.2006
*Seebrücke:* Prerow/ Darß
*Wetter:* gut, aber leider zu warm (16°C)
*Wind:* zu wenig
*Angelzeit:* 20:30 Uhr bis 01:30 Uhr
*Vorfach:* 2 Hakensysteme
*Köder:* Wattis
*Fang:* Ich hatte 3 Nemos und 20 Heringe. Zum Glück, ansonsten wäre der Abend echt schlecht gewesen.
Der 1. Kumpel, 1 guten Dorsch, 2 Nemos und 2 Heringe. Den Dorsch hat er leider unfreiwillig wieder released. Schade..... ist aber beim rüberheben abgefallen.
Der 2. Kumpel konnte dann, so gegen 1.00 Uhr, noch einen Dorsch von ca. 60 cm landen und hatte ca. 10 Heringe.


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

@All,

Wo:Eckernförde-Mole
Wetter:Ententeich...bedeckter Himmel
Wann:Gestern
Köder:Wattwurm
Gerät:2XKarpfenruten
Beute:3X39'er Dorsche,8 Wittlinge  30cm und einen Butt 35cm
Besonderes:war ein heftiges Beissen,mußte die meißten zurücksetzen.....zum Glück fast alle gut gehakt,vor der Mole riesen Schwärme kleiner Makrelen,Ortsansässige bezeichneten sie als Stachelmakrelen....waren halb so groß wie Heringe

gruß degl


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin!

War gestern auf der Seebrücke in Grobro! Kaum Wasser, es fehlten bestimmt 1,5 Mtr. zu normalem Wasserstand.
Wir haben von ca. 16.30h bis 22.00h geangelt und außer tausenden Nemos nur einen maßigen Dorsch gehabt. Keine Platte. 
Nix zu machen! In zwei bis drei Wochen kommt der nächste Versuch. 
Wenigstens hatten wir einen 1a Mond! Sah echt geil aus!

Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo Leute,
ich wurde darum gebeten auch hier auf reine Fangeinträge zu achten und kein "Gelaber" zuzulassen.
Darum werde ich jetzt alle Einträge die keinen Fang enthalten löschen und das auch in Zukunft so halten. So wie auch beim Brandungs und Bootsangeln.
Das ist der Wunsch von einigen Boardies also macht mich bitte jertzt nicht fertig. 
Für normale Unterhaltungen macht bitte einen Thrad im Forum auf.
Gruß und Danke Jörg


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

03.01.2007
Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
16.00-01.30 Uhr
3 Mann

25 Platte alle gut über Maß
Wind aus West in Boen um 40 kmh

Gruß Arktisfan


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

06.01.07
Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wind aus West bis Südwest

4 Mann 38 Fische
26 Platte 12 Dorsche alle Maß
Angelzeit von 16.00 - 23.30

Gruß Arktisfan


----------



## Easy East

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 09.01.07
Wo : Seebrücke Großenbrode
Wann: 20-22 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm 
Wurfweite: alles was ging
Wind:Sw.-W. 6
Wer: ich
Fische : 1 Dorsch 40cm

Der Dorsch hat beim ersten Auswurf gebissen, die zweite Rute hatte ich noch nicht einmal klar. Danach - tote Hose.#d 

0.00 Uhr wieder in Hamburg. War trotzdem schön.

Gruß, Easy


----------



## Berlin Surfrod

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 20.01
Wo : Seebrücke Zingst
Wann: 21.00-03.00 Uhr
Köder: Watti
Wurfweite: um 120m
Wind:W 6-7
Wer: ich, kumpel und vater
Fische : 10 dorsche (größter 61er) einen ca. 85 am poller verlorn ;( und 8 Plattn (größte scholle 44cm)
Montage: 2 haken sturmvorfach mit impact shield
              unterer haken 20 cm (lil´corky gelb-rot 4cm)
              oberer haken 40cm (lil´corky rot 6cm)


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 27.01.2007
Wo; Seebrücke Graal-Müritz
Wer: Ich und mein Exschwager
Wetter:Schneeschauer, heiter bis wolkig
Wind: W-SW Stärke 7
Strömung: stark in Richtung Ufer
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2 x Buttsystem mit Perle und je 2 Haken; 1 x 1 haken am Laufblei 
Köder: Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm
Fänge: Ich 2x Platte untermaßig 12x Platte von 26 - 38 cm
Mein Exschwager 2x Platte untermaßig 3x Platte 25 - 28 cm
#6


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 29.01.2007
Wo; Seebrücke Weißenhaus
Wer: Ich 
Wetter:heiter bis wolkig
Wind: NW 3 , später stärker
Strömung: anfangs kaum, später zunehmend
Angelzeit: 17.00 -20.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2 x Buttsystem mit Perle und je 2 Haken; i 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche um 35- 40, 2 platte, eine davon mitte 40 er


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wann: 05.02.2007
Wer: Ich und 3 Kollegen
Wo: Seebrücke Graal-Müritz
Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig, leichte Schnee-Regenschauer
Wind: W-SW ziemlich stark, schätze um 7
Angelzeit: von 16.30 Uhr bis 22.30 Uhr
Montage: Buttvorfach mit Lockperlen, 2 Haken
Köder: Wattwurm
Fänge: jeder hatte zwischen 5 und 7 maßige und 3-4 untermaßige Platten, 1 Dorsch knapp untermaßig

War saukalt!!!


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13.02.2007
Wo; Seebrücke Weißenhaus
Wer: Ich + freund
Wetter:wolkig
Wind: W 7 ??? extrem stark!! zunehmend verdammt ungemütlich
Strömung: mit 150g gings 
Angelzeit: 17.00 -20.30 Uhr
Vorfach: 2 x Buttsystem mit Perle und je 2 Haken; i 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fänge: ich: 3 mal Dorsch um 35cm  + Platte um 35cm
          freund: 1mal Dorsch 40cm

war verdammt anstrengendes angeln, bisse schwer zu erkennen und nach 3 stunden waren wir durchgefroren... 

gruß und petri

lars


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin,
war gestern das erste Mal auf einer Seebrücke angeln. Hier mein Bericht:

Wann: 15.02.2007
Wer: 2 Kollegen und ich
Wo: Seebrücke Wustrow
Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig
Wind: NO erst um 4 später abnehmend
Montage: Buttvorfach mit Lockperlen, 2 Haken
Köder: Wattwurm
Fänge (zusammen): 4 Aalmütter, 1 Knurrhahn!, 1 Flunder

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 15.02.2007
Wo; Seebrücke Dahme
Wer: Wulli und ich
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: W 2-3 aus NORDOST ab 22:30h OST
Strömung: schwach
Angelzeit: 18.00 -22.30 Uhr
Vorfach: 2 x Doppelhakensystem 
Köder: Wattwurm / Ringler

*Fänge ich:* 2 mal Dorsch 35cm und 22 cm, 1 Knurrhahn - SONST NIX !!! |uhoh: 

*Fänge Wulli:* (14.30h-18.00h = NULL) ab 18.00 Uhr: 8 x Dorsch , 3 x Platte und ungefähr 15 untermaßige Dorsche und ebenfalls 1 Knurrhahn 

Hab selten so schlecht geschlafen wie heute Nacht. Danke für die erteilte Lektion. Wenn Du das nächste mal zum angeln fährst ruf mich bitte nicht mehr an...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wurde darum gebeten auch hier auf reine Fangeinträge zu achten und kein "Gelaber" zuzulassen.
> Darum werde ich jetzt alle Einträge die keinen Fang enthalten löschen und das auch in Zukunft so halten. So wie auch beim Brandungs und Bootsangeln.
> Das ist der Wunsch von einigen Boardies also macht mich bitte jertzt nicht fertig.
> Für normale Unterhaltungen macht bitte einen Thrad im Forum auf.
> Gruß und Danke Jörg



Zur Erinnerung.


----------



## Nachtangler1959

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 17.03.2007
 Wo: Seebrücke Grömitz
 Wer: zwei Freunde und ich
 Wetter: erst blauer Himmel später am Abend bedeckt mit Regen
 Wind: 5-7 aus West
 Angelzeit: 16-22 Uhr
 Montage: erst Buttlöffel (ging garnicht bei dem Wind)
               dann Doppelhakensystem
 Köder: Wattwurm
 Fänge: Kumpel 1 Butt 35 cm
           ich 1 Dorsch gerade maßig

 starker Seitenwind erschwerte das Angeln. Um 16 Uhr war der
 Brückenkopf schon bis auf zwei Plätze besetzt, später war die
 halbe Brücke voll Angler.

 Gruß und Petri Nachtangler


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* 20.03.2007
*Angler:* Kumpel und ich
*Seebrücke:* WH
*Wetter:* Stürmisch , blauer Himmel
*Wind:* N 5-7
*Strömung:* geht so
*Angelzeit:* 16.00 - 21.30
*Vorfach:* 1 Haken, 2 Haken, Cascade
*Köder:* Wattis + Ringler
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* von weit draussen bis 15m vor der Brücke
*Fang:* 1 Dorsch (62cm 1,8KG) :vik:  , 2 Mini-Dorsche, 7 Platten (3 Ü40cm, der größte 48cm)
*Kommentar:* Man war dat'n Wind #d 


Grüße,
.\\arkus


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* *21.03.2007*
*Seebrücke:* *Schönberger Strand*
*Wetter:* *bewölkt, Dauerregen*
*Wind:**NO um 6, in Böen auch 7*
*Strömung:* *erstaunlich wenig*
*Angelzeit:* *17:00-22:00*
*Vorfach:* *2 Rute mit normalen 2-Haken-Vorfächern ohne Clips und dergleichen...*
*Köder:* *120 Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:* *weit draußen, die anderen Angler kamen da nicht ganz hin...*
*Fang:* *24 Dorsche bis ca. 60 Zentimeter*
*Kommentar:* *Kalt, Regen :r  Fische |supergri *


----------



## sadako

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wer: mein Freund und ich
Datum:08.04.2007
Ort: Seebrücke Großenbrode
Wetter: bedeckt bei ca. 8°C
Wind: West/Südwest 4-5
Wann: 15.00 - 24:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm
Wurfweiten: 40-60m 
Fang: insgesamt 16 Dorsche, 11 davon schwimmen wieder;
         die anderen 5 zwischen 50 und 60cm

Ab ca. 20:00Uhr war jeder Wurf ein Treffer - wir hatten alle Hände voll zu tun. Die Bisse an sich waren deutlich sichtbar und grundsätzlich sehr energisch. Zwei schöne Dorsche haben wir leider im Kraut verloren. Ich selbst konnte mich über eine tolle Doublette (50 und 55cm) freuen. 
An sich war es ein schönes Angeln, allerdings war es recht voll und diverse Kinder, die es einfach nicht einsehen wollten, dass sie sich vorne am Brückenkopf nicht noch zwischen unsere vier Ruten quetschen konnten und deshalb alles unternommen haben, um ihre Eltern und andere Angler gegen uns aufzuhetzen, störten ein bißchen. Hinzu kamen ungefähr eine halbe Million Touristen, von denen einige ziemlich aufdringlich waren. 
Ab 22Uhr hatten wir dann zum Glück endlich unsere Ruhe - leider bissen die Dorsche dann nur noch vereinzelt.


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wer:  Freund und ich
Datum:10.05.2007
Ort: Seebrücke Weißenhaus
Wetter: bedeckt bei ca. 9°C
Wind: Südwest 4-5
Wann: 20.45-0.30 uhr
Köder: Wattwurm
Wurfweiten: 30-50 m 
Fänge: 2 Portionsplatten und 9 dorsche, wovon allerdings 7 untermaßig waren

wind flaute je später der abend wurde ab, war nachher sehr angenehmes fischen, nachdem dann auch die letzten betrunkenen jugendlichen gegangen sind  

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## meeresanger

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wer Ich
Datum 29.09.07
Ort Seebrücke Grömitz
Wetter Sturm hatte gerade nachgelassen 
Wind drehend (war alles dabei)
Wann von 15 bis 23 Uhr
Köder Wattwurm
Wurfweite so ca 40 - 80 Meter 
Fänge 17 Maßige Dorsche und 2 Scheiben + 2 Wittlinge (zu klein) die Nemos hab ich nicht gezählt, waren aber nich viele.

Die 3 größten Dorsche hatten 70 ,64 und 62 cm + viele über 50cm, war allgemein sehr gut. Der größte war auch noch ne Doublette mit nem 46er! Lag aber wohl an den Wetterverhältnissen (das Wasser sah aus wie Milchkaffee). Hab vorne rechts gefischt.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *5.1.2008
*Seebrücke: *Grömitz
*Wetter: *Eisregen
*Wind: *5-6 aus SO
*Strömung: *wenig
*Angelzeit: *14.00-22.00
*Vorfach: *1 Haken Nachläufer und 2 Haken Standard
*Köder: *Watt und Seeringel
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: *45-70m
*Fang: *5 Dorsche von 40-54cm,2 Butt 29 cm und 34cm,8 untermassige Dorsche zurück
*Kommentar: *Es wurden auf der Seebrücke ca.60 Dorsche gefangen wovon vielleicht 15 maß hatten und 8 haben das Wasser wieder gesehen. #t 
*Fazit: *das war das Erste und Letzte mal auf einer Seebrücken


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

03.01.2008

Seebrücke Heiligendamm

16- 1Uhr 

Ich, Detlef mein Bruder und mein Schwager Peter

Wind aus Ost Stärke 5-6

Detlef 12 Platte zwischen 28 und 48 cm

Peter 2 Platte 30 cm

Ich 3 Platte 30-35 cm

Der Wind kam leider aus der falschen Richtung,
es war Saukalt, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## mangola

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:01.01.08 
Zeit:von 18 bis 01 uhr
Wo:Rerik ganz vorn
Wer:Mein Bruder und ich
Wetter:Anfangs Nord 3-4 später ostdrehend
Vorfach:Selbstgebaute 2 Hakenvorfach
Köder:Wattis
Bissentfernung:30-80m vor der Brücke
Fang:41 richtige schöne Platten, 2 kleine durften wieder schwimmen, kein Dorsch
Kommentar:hat richtig spaß gemacht, nur durch Zufall Würmer bekommen:q


----------



## Harti

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *12.1.2008
*Ort: *Seebrücke Rerik
 *Wetter: *bewölkt, 6°C
 *Wind: *4-5 SW mit ordentlichen Böen
 *Angelzeit: *16.00-19.00
 *Vorfach: *2 Haken Standardsystem 
 *Köder: *Wattwurm
 *Bissentfernung: *dicht an der Brücke
 *Fang: *1 Portionsplatte
 *Kommentar:  *war relativ wenig los, 6 Angler in 3h nur 4 Platte, sonst gar nix! Die Ausbeute war recht bescheiden, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.:q

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## König Bussie

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 15.02.08*
*Seebrücke: Timmendorfer Strand*
*Wetter: Wolkenlos *
*Wind:  NO-4*
*Strömung: gering*
*Angelzeit: 19-24 Uhr*
*Vorfach: 1 Haken*
*Köder: Wattwurm*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: 70-80 Meter*
*Fang: 4 Dorsche 38-40cm*
*Kommentar: Pinguinwetter brrr.#4*


----------



## sohigh

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: Freitag 15.02.08
Seebrücke: Seebruecke Pelzerhaken
Wetter: sternenklar, trocken und kalt
Wind: eine schwache Brise im Ruecken
Strömung: keine Ahnung
Angelzeit: 18-24 Uhr
Wer: Mein Bruder und ich
Rutenanzahl: 3
Vorfach: 1-Haken-Nachlaeufer und 2-Haken-Holstein-System
Köder: 75 Wattwuermer
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 70-100 Meter
Fang: 3 maßige Dorsche zwischen 40-45cm und 8 Dorsche U40 schwimmen wieder
Kommentar: Es biss die ganze Nacht durch, insbesondere auf der Rute meines Bruders mit dem Doppelhaken-Holstein-System. Insgesamt gesehen, war dies unser bisher erfolgreichster Brandungstourn. Und das, obwohl das Wetter alles andere als optimal zum Brandungsangeln erschien: Ententeich, ablandiger Wind, bzw beinahe Windstille und Mondschein... Wir lernen daraus: Fisch ist ueberall, man muss ihn nur finden und mit schmackhaften Argumenten zum Biss ueberreden... 

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Fischfabi96

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 17.03.2008
Wo: Seebrücke Schönberg
Wer: ich
Wetter: trocken
Wind: heftig 7/8 bft NW
Angelzeit: 19.00 Uhr- 0.00 Uhr
Montage: 2 Ruten a 2 Haken
Köder: Watti
Fänge: 5 Platte (größter 47 cm ), ein Dorsch 43 cm



Datum: 18.03.2008
Wo: Seebrücke Schönberg
Wer: ich
Wetter: trocken
Wind: 5/6 W
Angelzeit: 20.00 Uhr - 0.30 Uhr
Montage: 2 Ruten a 2 Haken
Köder: Watti
Fänge: 6 Platte ( größer 45 cm )


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: Mittwoch 26.03.2008
Seebrücke: Seebruecke Süssau
Wetter: sternenklar, saukalt und Schneegrieseln
Wind: Mäßige Brise aus West
Strömung: mittel
Angelzeit: 18.30-23.30 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Rutenanzahl: 5
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Nachlaeufer-System
Köder: 50 Wattwuermer und Salzwürmer
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 30 Meter
Fang: 5 Platten (25-35cm)

Kommentar: Bisse kamen erst in der Dunkelheit und zudem sehr verhalten. 3 Bisse versemmelt.


----------



## Hack

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 21.-23.03.2008 immer abends, nicht durchgängig ;-)
Wo: Seebrücke Schönberg
Wer: Schwiegervadder und ich
Wetter: 21.+23.: trocken und kalt; 22.:stürmig und saukalt
Wind: 21.: auflandig, schwacher Wind; 22.: auflandig, stürmig, hohe Wellen; 23.: ablandig, schwacher Wind
Angelzeit: ca 18.00 Uhr- 0.00 Uhr
Montage: 2 Ruten a 2 Haken
Köder: Watti
Fänge: 

21.: 6 Platte, größter ca. 38cm. Auf der gesamten Brücke habe ich nur einen Dorsch und einen Hering gesehen. Wir standen Brückenkopf rechts. Viele nette Leute getroffen und schön unterhalten. Greetings an Thommy ;-)

22.: 2 Platte, größter ca. 40 cm. Standen kurz hinter der Mitte, nach den Ruhebänken auf der Brücke. Sehr sehr stürmisch und hohe Wellen. 2 Experten links neben uns hatten kein Krallenblei und somit STÄNDIG ihre Montagen in unseren Schnüren. Nach 15 Minuten konnten wir sie überzeugen, dann doch lieber zu gehen ;-)

23.: 10 Platte, größter ca. 35cm. Standen Brückenkopf mittig neben Thommy und Pascal. Haben fast als einzige gut gefangen, die anderen nix bis kaum.

 Alles in allem schönes Osterwoende. Dauert bestimmt aber noch 3-4 Wochen bzw wärmere Temperaturen für ordentlich Dorsch und Platte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* Samstag 29.03.2008
*Ort: *Schönberger Strand Seebrücke
*Wann:* 19:00-24:00
*Wer:* Kollege und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten pro Person
*Wetter:* Bewölkt bis sternenklar aber recht hell
*Wind:* erst starker Westwind, dann Flaute und später mäßiger Südwind
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage, Weite:* 1-Haken+2-Haken, 150m +, vom Brückenkopf
*Fänge:* Ich = Platte 4, Dorsch 4, Kollege = 3 Platte es hat ihm an Weite gefehlt
*Länge:* Platte 27, 30, 38, 41cm, Dorsch 50, 55, 60,69,5cm


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* 02.05.2008
*Ort: *Haffkrug 
*Wann:* 20.00 - 01.30
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten
*Wetter:* Ruhig, teils bewölkt
*Wind:* Ententeich 
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* 2x 2 Haken Nachläufer, Weite ca. 80m
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche 38-42cm, 3 gute Butts 28-38cm
*Bemerkungen: *Es waren noch 3 andere Angler da die auch gute Butts gefangen hatten. 
Sind insgesamt ca.8 schöne Platten rausgekommen. Dorsche waren ca. 6 gefangen worden. 
Es waren aber sehr viele vorsichtige Bisse dabei und die Haken waren meisten immer ganz vorne inner Lippe gehakt.


----------



## scripophix

*Dahmer Seebrücke*

*Datum:* 10.05.2008
*Ort: *Dahme
*Wann:* 22.00 - 00.00
*Rutenanzahl:* 4 Ruten für 2 1/2 Angler (Junior wird angelernt)
*Wetter:* Ruhig, warm
*Wind:* Ententeich 
*Köder:* Wattis
*Montage, Weite:* Einzelhaken Gr. 4, dünnes Vorfach, 20-60 m
*Fänge:* 14 Platte (Mix), davon 8 massig bis besser
*Bemerkungen: Bisse nur von 22.00 - 23.00 Uhr, danach Totentanz, nullkommanull Bisse

Interessant: Gegen 23.00-23.30 Uhr Heringe im Licht der Brücke, dazwischen Hornis, dann plötzlich alle weg

Tipp: Der Angelführer DAHME u.a. hilft

Quelle:

http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postn...e=article&sid=175&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
*


----------



## angelossi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* 12.05.2008
*Ort: *Ostseebad Rerik
*Wann:* 19.00- 22.00
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten 
*Wetter:* warm ca. 22 °C bis 20.00 Uhr , danach um 18°C
*Wind:* mäßig aus sw 
*Köder:* Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen
*Montage, Weite:* Brandungsmontage mit Auftriebskörper
*Fänge:* 8 Hornhechte 45 - 65 cm
*Bemerkungen: Zielfisch war Hornhecht


*


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* am 3.11 und 7.11
*Ort: *Ostseebad Kellenhusen
*Wann:* 15.00-2300
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten 
*Wetter:* diesig trüb beide tage
*Wind: *SO
*Köder:* Wattwurm, Seeringel
*Montage, Weite:* von 5 - 100 m
*Fänge:* 5 Platten von 25-36 cm einen 38cm dorsch 1 Wittling von 30cm und ca.15 nemos
*Bemerkungen: *das waren 2 angeltage als nächste gehts wieder an den strand


----------



## Belex

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* 22.11.2008
*Ort:* Wustrow Fischland
*Wann:* 13-19:30
*Rutenanzahl:* 2  
*Wetter:* heiter
*Wind: 7-8 scharf aus NW*
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage, Weite:* doppelhaken System ,kurze Mundschnüre
                         auf 100-120m vor die Seebrücke
*Fänge:* 3xFlunder größte 40cm , 1xScholle 35cm ,6xDorsch 
           mitte 50cm  
*Bemerkungen: * war ein bäriges fischen mit heftiger 
                       Strömungaus NW,was das drillen der Leos 
                       zum Kraftakt machte,aber nette Mitangler
                       getroffen  ,war mal wieder fein#h


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

14.12.2008
Seebrücke Rerik
16 Uhr 30 bis 1Uhr 30
Ich und mein Bruder
Ostwind
22 Platte mein Bruder alles größen über 30 cm
9 Platte ich selbst
wind kam aus ost mit starken boen nur ein weiterer angler auf der brücke der auch 20 platte hatte
also für plattfisch ist das wetter und die windrichtung egal


----------



## Jannik123

*Plattfisch angeln von der Seebrücke am Schönberger Strand*

Datum:13.12.08
Ort:Seebrücke Schönberger Strand
Wann:17:00-22:30
Rutenanzahl:1.Brandungsrute,2.Brandungsrute
Wetter:Windig
Wind:Starke Windboeen aus Osten
Köder:Seeringelwürmer
Montage:Plattfichmontage mit zwei Harken
Bleie:150 gramm Brandungsblei
Fänge:5 Platten und einen Großen Dorsch beim einhollen verloren#q
längen:Platten 36,38,40 und 42 cm.

Außerdem:Ein anderer Angler neben mir konnte auf der Seebrücke an diesem Abend 6 Dorsche(51,56,57,61,65 und 71 cm.) mit einer einfachen Spinnrute überlisten.

euer Jannik123#h


----------



## Schomi1985

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* am 15.01.2009
*Ort: *Stein bei Laboe
*Wann:* 15:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten 
*Wetter:* dichte Nebelsuppe
*Wind: *Flaute, später leichter Wind aus Osten
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage, Weite:* 2 Haken Brandungsvorfach in ca. 60m
*Fänge:* 1 Aalmutter ca. 20 cm sonnst nicht mal ein geklauter Wurm
*Bemerkungen: *Die Seebrücke ist am Ende abgebaut sodas man nur seitlich werfen kann, wenn man die Vorfächer nicht an den noch stehenden Stahlträgern verlieren will.


----------



## 1175adrian

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

#h#h#h

*Ort:* Seebrücke Heiligendamm
*Wann:* 12.-13.02.09
*Rutenanzahl:* 3 
*Wetter:* Windig
*Wind: 5-6 aus NW*
*Köder:* Wattwurm
*Montage, Weite:* Lift System ,Draht Seitenarm Montage
*Fänge:* 8 x Plattee
*Bemerkungen. : Es wurden 2 Meerforellen auf Wattwurm gefangen um die 45cm!! #6*


*By Adrian*


----------



## Hunter2006

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wer: Mein Bruder und ein Kumpel und ich
Wann: 21.2.09
Wo: westliche Mohle/Warnemünde
Zeit: 19-21Uhr
Fänge: 1 Flunder
Komenntare: man muss wohl weit in die Fahrrinne werfen da stehn viele und gute fische hab ich hinterher erfahren#q


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ort: Seebrücke Graal Müritz
Wann: 1.03.09
Rutenanzahl: 3 
Wetter: Windig
Wind: 3-4 aus SO
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage, Weite: Lift System ,Draht Seitenarm Montage
Fänge: 3 maßige Platte und eine Briefmarke, die wieder schwimmt


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ort: Rerik Hundestrand (brücke war leider überfüllt)
Wann: 5.03.09    20.00-23.00
Rutenanzahl: 2 ich 2 vaddern 
Wetter: Windig
Wind: 3-4 aus NO
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Seitenarm Montage selfmade
Fänge:eine 27er bei mir sonst nix


Ort: Seebrücke Rerik
Wann: 6.03.09    14.00-23.00
Rutenanzahl: 2 ich 2 vaddern
Wetter: Windig+regen
Wind: 5-6 aus NO
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Seitenarm Montage selfmade
Fänge: 14 platten ich 4 stk mein vadder 


Ort: Seebrücke Rerik
Wann: 7.03.09    16.00-22.30
Rutenanzahl: 2 ich 2 vaddern
Wetter: von windig zu ententeich
Wind: erst 3-4 aus NO, dann 2-3 NW, später kaum ein lüftchen
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Seitenarm Montage selfmade
Fänge: 9 platten ich 2 stk mein vadder

Kommentar: alle fische wurden erst ab halb sieben gefangen, weite war nicht nötig-im gegenteil, 2stöcker reichten völlig aus, einige große platten in den 3 tagen rausgekommen...bis an die 50 cm.

Resümee: für mich nach wie vor eine der besten brücken.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

moin ,

war letzte woche in rerik

wetter war super (bis auf den sturm)

n paar fische kamen auch
raus..

Ort: Seebrücke Rerik
Wann: 18./19./21.03
Rutenanzahl: 2
Wetter: von kalt bis Sch.... kalt ,
habe am DO das angeln abgebrochen
Wind: meist 4-5 auflandig (drehend am DO)
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage, Weite: einzel und doppelhaken(1 x nachläufer),buttlöffel
Fänge: insgesamt 15 platten und ein dörschlein.
wobei am mittwoch und donnerstag nur "kleene" dabei waren
gestern aber 4 top platten bis zu 42 cm..
auch der buttlöffel war fängig  als "tote rute"..
für dorsch wohl noch zu kalt.. 
heringe wurden 5 gefangen

greetz
lars


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ort: Seebrücke WH
Wann: 23.03.09 16.00-20:30Uhr
Rutenanzahl: zu dritt jeder eine
Wetter: von sehr windig bis stürmig, Hagel/Schneeschauer
Wind: erst 6-7 aus West, dann 5-6 NW
Köder: Wattwurm/Seeringel
Montage: Seitenarm Montage selfmade
Fänge: Insgesamt 8 Butt(2 < 20cm, 4 25-30cm, 35cm, 42cm), 2 mini Dörschlein(20cm^^) und eine Möwe.

Jo, gleich nach 15min rummst die Rute und fliegt fast ins Wasser....wir dachten schon an ne Meerforelle, aber nein, ne Möwe. Ein Jungvogel vom letzten Jahr. Konnten wir aber schnell von der Schnur befreien nachdem sie auf der Brücke war und flog unverletzt davon.
Dafür das es arschkalt war(gefühlte -10°^^), dennoch n paar Fische gefangen. Schöner abend.


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

moin ich war vom 21.3.-25.3. jeden Tag auf der Seebrücke Rerik

Köder Wattis
Montage 2Haken Selfmade
Wetter bescheiden schön mit Schnee und Wind bis 9

Fänge: ca 50 Platten die größte 49cm
und noch etliche kleine die gleich weiter wachsen durften

mit Dorsch ging noch nicht viel 2 knapp unter maß und ein paar ganz kleine

so spaß hats auf jedenfall gemacht!


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:15.8.09
Seebrückeahme
Wetter:Sternenhimmel Mond erst ab 00:00 Uhr
Wind:drehend süd-westlich
Strömung:Schwach
Angelzeit:10:00-1:00 Uhr
Vorfach:Seitenarn-Durchläufer
Köder:Wattwurm
Haupt-Bissentfernung:/
Fang: 1 untermaßiger Dorsch
Kommentar:Nachbar hatte ne 30er Flunder...#c

Felix


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Haaaaalo,#h

Datum:19.8.09
Seebrückeahme
Wetter:Sternenklar, 18°C
Wind:Ostwind 3-4bft
Strömung:Von Kellenhusen kommend.Schwach
Angelzeit:22:30-2:30
Vorfach:Nachläufer+Durchläufer. Jeweils 1-3 kleine Lil Corkys (auch leuchtende)
Köder:Wattis:m
Haupt-Bissentfernung:/
Fang:40 Heringe(1 Rute passiv gefischt); 1 echte Scholle (20cm schonend released); 1 50er Dorsch; 3 kleine Flundern.
Kommentar: Kennt ihr das, wenn man jemandem alles fummelt, sogar die Würmer aufzieht und er NUR auswirft, und man ist sich sicher es "besser" zu können + das WISSEN zu haben?
Am Ende hatte mein Vatter nen 50er Küstendorsch+ einen dicken verloren und ich nur untermassige...#q

WARUM?


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo, hier mal noch zwei Meldungen...#h
Datum:21.8.09
Seebrückeahme
Wetter:Klar
Wind:Ententeich
Strömung:Keine
Angelzeit:20:00Uhr-01:30
Vorfachurchläufer mit 80cm Mundschnüren
Köder:Watti
Haupt-Bissentfernung:80m vor der Brücke
Fang:1x 35cm Dorsch
Kommentar:Sage und schreibe 8 Bisse versaut... man hatte ich ne Laune...#c
Hab die Schuld der langen Mundschnüre gegeben plus der fehlenden Strömung...
Also neue Schnüre gebunden und nochmal los!
Achja bei Interesse; um 02:00 Uhr nachts waren über 2000 Heringe am Brückenkopf beim Licht|rolleyes|rolleyes


Datum:23.8.09
Seebrückeahme
Wetter:Klar
Wind:Anlandig  5bft.
Strömung:/
Angelzeit:21:00-02:00 Uhr
Vorfach:Seitenarm ohne Arme; Vorfachschnüre nur 30cm lang.
Köder:Watti
Haupt-Bissentfernung:50m
Fang:3x 40er Dorsch+ Hering ohne Ende...
Kommentar:links raus und rechts und nach hinten brachte nix... nur vorne?!

Felix

P.S.: Bilder..:m


----------



## spirunalin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Aktuelle Fangmeldung aus Kühlungsborn:

Strandaufgang 28 an der Ostseeklinik rechts Richtung Campingplatz 
Hornhecht: 5
Köder: Blinker Thor Falkfish Grün/silber
Zeit: 16.00-19.00
Wetter: ca. 22 Grad, leichter Niesel, Ententeich
Sonst.: Hornis bis im Flachwasser und Mefos rollen beim fressen an den Steinen...denke mal rote Asseln und Flohkrebse

Seebrücke KB in Laufrichtung links, rechts der Lampe zum Brückenkopf mit Blick auf Riesenrad
Zeit: 23.00-02.00
Hering: 20 Große...jede menge kleine
Köder: Heringspadernoster
Köder: Wattwurm....nur Untermassige Schollis, Dorsche und Wittlinge
Sonstiges: Erst ab ca. 22 Uhr losgehen. Sonst nur Kiddis und Touries auf der Brücke. Bleie fliegen manchmal recht Tief! Piercinggefahr!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo: Seebrücke Grömitz
Wann: Mittwoch, 30.10.09
Wind: West später Südwest ca. 3 bft
Köder: Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen
Anzahl: 15 Platte, 2 Dorsche
Zeit: 18:00 - 21:30 Uhr

Gute Anzahl, leider bis auf eine Platte alle untermaßig. Waren noch einige andere Angler da. Sind wohl noch n paar maßige Dorsche rausgekommen. Doll war dat aber nicht.


----------



## Mini-Broesel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo: Seebrücke Dahme
Wann: Mittwoch, 14.10.09
Wind: Nord-Ost 5-6
Köder: Wattwurm,Seeringelwürmer
Anzahl: 7 Dorsche (6 um die 40 cm und ein schöner mit 63 cm),3 Platte (2x 27cm und schön dick und einen Hungerhaken mit 48cm) und es gab viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 25-35cm die wieder schwimmen.
Zeit: 16.00-1.30Uhr

Es waren schwierige Bedingungen,denn der Wind war sehr stark, so dass das Wasser oft auf die Brücke spritzte, es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gebracht.140gr. sind eben liegen geblieben.|bla:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wann: Mittwoch, 14.10.09
Wind: Nord-West 6(Boen 8)
Köder: Wattwurm
Anzahl: 3 Dorsche (um die 40 cm), und viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 25-35cm die wieder schwimmen
Zeit: 19.45-23.00Uhr

Einige gute Fische verloren.
Auf der Brücke hatte jeder einige maßige Dorsche.
Deutlich besser lief es auf der Seebrücke Heiligendamm-viele maßige Dorsche+die ersten richtigen Plattenfänge von 10-20 stk. pro Kopf.
Naja, ich glaub ich lass dat jetzt erstmal nen Monat sein-kotzt mich irgendwie an die ganzen lütten Dorsche zu verangeln...

Gruß an alle


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Angler:* ich
*Datum:* 16.10.2009
*Seebrücke:* Boltenhagen
*Wetter:* bewölkt, regnerisch
*Wind:* stark bis böhig N, NW 
*Angelzeit:* 16:30-23.00 Uhr
*Vorfach:* 1 Haken Eigenbau an jeweils 2 Ruten
*Köder:* 60 Wattis
*Fang:* 2x Dorsch (45er, 55er), 1x riesen Flunder (51er+sehr schwer), 20 x Wittling bis ca. 40 cm :vik: !!!
*Kommentar:* Plattfische bissen nur bis ca. 18:00 Uhr, Auch die Platten von den anderen Anglern waren derart riesig, sowas habe ich im Leben noch nicht gesehen |rolleyes! Ab 18:00 Uhr waren sie wie weg, dann kamen die Wittlinge in Massen. Zwischendurch immer wieder maßige bis gute Dorsche  (nur selten Untermaßige)auf der Brücke. Der Wind war wirklich sehr sehr stark, die ganze Ostsee schien wie aufgewühlt (ca. >1m Wellengang mit deutlichen Schaumkämmen auch weit draußen).


----------



## aaljäger16

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:22.10.09
Wer:Kollege und ich
Wo: Seebrücke Dahme
Uhrzeit:17Uhr bis 7 uhr am nächsten Morgen
Wetter:Sehr rau
Wind:5 Stärken aus Ost
Wasser:Sehr angetrübt  
Köder:Wattis
Wurfweiten:15m-60m
Montagen:etliche 1 Haken aber auch 2 Haken Montagen
Fang:Kollege:7maßige Dorsche davon einer von 57cm die anderen zwischen 38 und 42cm 6maßige Wittlinge bis knapp 40cm und 3maßige Platte 47cm,30cm,25cm.
Ich:6maßige Dorsche 38-44cm,7maßige Wittlinge bis knapp 40cm 1ne Platte von 30cm.
Sonstiges:Etliche Nemos bis 37cm die wieder Baden gingen.
MFG Aaljäger16


----------



## Hauptsacheangeln

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*
*Angler:* ich
*Datum:* 01.011.09
*Seebrücke:* Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* bewölkt
*Wind:* stark S,SO
*Angelzeit:* 16:30-01.00 Uhr
*Vorfach: 2Hacken Montage*
*Köder:* 60 Wattis
*Fang:* 2x Dorsch (45er), 1x 42!!! Eine kleine Flunder und viele untermaßige Dorsche:vik:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:Samstag, 14.11.2009
*Ort*: Grömitz
*Wetter*: bewölkt, Schauer
*Wind*: 3-4 SSO
*Angelzeit*: 15h-23h
*Köder*: Wattis, Heringsvorfach
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:3x Dorsch 40er, 2x Flunder 25er, 27er, 5xHering , diesmal gabs nicht nur Babydorsche sondern auch Babyflundern in Massen #c


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:28.11.2009
*Ort*: Rerik
*Wetter*: bewölkt, 2 std Dauerregen, danach sternenklar
*Wind*:5+ SSw, später süd
*Angelzeit*: 16h-23.30h
*Köder*: Wattis,
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:2x Dorsch 40er, 8x Flunder 25 - 36

Es war ein kampf um die plätze...zum glück war ich schon um 11.00!!!!!!! uhr da.
Ansonsten war es sehr mau...wohl auch wegen des windes. Sehr angenehm:
Es gab kaum untermaßige Fische (weder platten noch Dorsche)


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:29.11.2009
*Ort*: Rerik
*Wetter*: bewölkt
*Wind*:2-3 SSW >>>Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 16h-21.00h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:2 Flundern 25 cm

Ein langweiliger abend...sehr früh abgebrochen wegen schlechter fänge.....In hoffnung auf besserung für morgen und den nord-west wind


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:30.11.2009
*Ort*: Rerik
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*:2-3 SSW >>>Ententeich
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22.00h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:2 Flundern 25 cm, 1 flunder 36 cm

Grausam.....aus dem nordwestwind wurde wieder ne südliche richtung und ich brach wieder ab wegen schlechter fangergebnisse.


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:1.12.2009
*Ort*: Rerik
*Wetter*: klar
*Wind*:5-6 NO >>>schöne brandung
*Angelzeit*: 16h-19.00h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Doppelhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:6 Flundern 25 cm - 34 cm

Heute war er dann da: der nordwind. schade nur dass ich nach hause mußte. alle fische innerhalb der letzten 1,5 std. und es fing erst an....und ich hatte fast optimalen platz auf der brücke bekommen....so ein sch****. na aber man soll ja aufhören wenn es am scchönsten ist.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:12.12.2009
*Ort*: Boltenhagen
*Wetter*: bewölkt, Dauerregen, 2°C
*Wind*: 3-4 N
*Angelzeit*: 14:30 - 22:00
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Einerhaken
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*: 10 x Dorsch von 38-45 cm, 2 x Flunder 30 cm

Obwohl ich bereits 14:00 Uhr vor Ort war, war die Brücke voll. Ich war gezwungen auf halber Höhe der Brücke zu fischen, direkt hinter der 2. Sandbank in 2-3 m Wassertiefe (am Brückenkopf sind es 6 m). Zuerst tat sich nichts ausser Dauerregen, doch um Punkt 19 Uhr ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Um 21 Uhr wars dann auch wieder fast vorbei. Selbst die Angler vom Brückenende staunten über die ganzen Fische in meiner Kiste :vik:. Fazit: jetzt weiß ich, dass man die Fische echt überwerfen kann, wenn man unbedingt auf den Brückenkopf will.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:13.12.2009
*Ort*: Boltenhagen
*Wetter*: mal so, mal so, 
*Wind*: 1-3 N
*Angelzeit*: 14:30 - 20:00
*Köder*: Wattis(frisch und gesalzen)
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 
*Wurfweiten*: von Brückenanfang bis Brückenende
*Fang*: 1 x Dorsch 44, 2 Klieschen, 4 Flundern+ viele unterm. Flundern, Dorsche und kleine Wittlinge

War nich so berauschend.
Je später es wurde, desto besser haben die Platten gebissen, aber leider die meisten um 22,23cm


----------



## pk0312

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:Samstag, 12.12.2009
*Ort*: Großenbrode spitze
*Wetter*: bewölkt, Schauer , leichter schneregen
*Wind*: 3-4 NNO
*Angelzeit*: 15h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis, Kneifer
*Vorfach*: eigenbau 1er und 2er
*Wurfweiten*: 0- 120
*Fang*:mit 2 mann und 4 ruten ca 30 Dorsche wovon die hälfte weiter schwimmt weil 2-3 cm fehlten der rest war ab 45 cm aufwärts grösster fisch ein 67 er 

war ein sehr schöner und verdammt kalter angeltag


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 30.12.2009
*Ort*: Priwall
*Wetter*: -2 °C, trocken aber kalt
*Wind*: 3-4 O
*Angelzeit*: 15h-21h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er
*Wurfweiten*: richtung Fahrrinne
*Fang*: 6xDorsch: 52 :vik:, 45, 43, 43, 40, 39

meine persönliche 50er Marke auf dem Priwall ist geknackt:vik:


----------



## locotus

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *02.01.2010
 *Seebrücke: *Boltenhagen
 *Wetter: *bedeckt, ab ca. 20:00 Uhr leichter Schneefall
 *Wind: *ganz leicht aus Südsüdwest, bis Nachmittag gegen 16:00 Uhr gabs Wind aus Norden
 *Angelzeit: *18:00 - 22:00 Uhr
 *Vorfach: *2er
 *Köder: *Wattis
 *Fang: *2 Schollen von ca. 30, Kollege eine Babyplatte
 *Kommentar:* Ganz vorn waren schon 6 Angler so das wir ca. 30 m hinter dem Brückenkopf unsere Ruten nach links und rechts auswarfen. Bis ca. 20:30 Uhr tat sich bei uns nichts, eine routinemäßige Kontrolle meiner Ruten brachten dann die beiden Platten. Ca. 5 min Später hat dann das Baby beim Kollegen gebissen, danach war wieder Ruhe. Die anderen waren bis zum Aufbruch wohl auch nicht viel erfolgreicher.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*: 04.01.2009
*Ort*: Schönberg
*Wetter*: -2 °C, trocken aber kalt
*Wind*: 4-5 SW
*Angelzeit*: 17.00h-21.30h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Perlmutt, 2 Haken
*Wurfweiten*: 20-50m gerade raus vom Brückenkopf
*Fang*: 8 x Dorsch über 40cm zum mitnehmen, ca.20 zwischen 30 und 35cm, 2 Platte,Kollege ca. 10 Dorsche und 1 Mefo auf Watti!!

Für mich Sternstunden beim Seebrückenangeln :vik:... Die Bisse kamen zwischen 18.30 Uhr und 20.30 Uhr. Teilweise an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig, das war schon Stress... Dadurch war es auf jeden Fall warm und die kalten Füsse waren schnell vergessen. Es wurde nur auf Perlmutt Perlen gefangen, rot oder gelb brachte keinen Fisch! Die Fänge machen Mut für die Zukunft was den Dorsch betrifft. Ich habe seit Herbst 2009 eine deutliche Zunahme an Dorschen festgestellt, langsam auch wieder in Größen von über 40cm. Anscheinend brauch man die Meeresausrüstung doch noch nicht verschrotten...:q.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*ienstag, 05.01.2009
*Ort*: Priwall
*Wetter*: -5 °C, trocken aber kalt
*Wind*: keiner
*Angelzeit*: 16h-22h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er
*Wurfweiten*: richtung Fahrrinne
*Fang*: 2xDorsch: 53er (1, 2 kg), 40er + einige unermaßige

Bestmarke von letzter Woche wieder geknackt :vik:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:Mittwoch, 06.01.2009
*Ort*: Priwall
*Wetter*: -12 °C |bigeyes, saaauuuuuuu kalt
*Wind*: zum Glück keiner
*Angelzeit*: 16h-20h
*Köder*: Wattis
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau 1er, der Rest bleibt geheim, hat mich auch viiieeel rumprobieren gekostet 
*Wurfweiten*: richtung Fahrrinne
*Fang*: 5xDorsch: 50, 49, 43, 43, 38 + einige Umtermaßige und 2 gute verloren #d

Anfangs wollte ich um 17 Uhr wieder gefrustet einpacken da die Ruten nur am wippen und zittern waren:v, denn jede Menge Brucheis kam die Trave hinunter. Dann drehte die Strömung leicht und es wurde ruhiger. Um 18 Uhr kamen die Bisse Schlag auf Schlag :vik:. Um 19 Uhr wars dann vorbei mit dem Fisch. Ich hatte in der Stunde voll zu tun. Eine Rute mit Fisch rein, die andere mt Watti wieder raus. Fazit: Hammer geile Stunde :vik: und gute Brummer rausgeholt. ALLE  ganz vorne gehakt.  Länger hätte ich es bei der Kälte auch nicht ausgehalten ohne Bewegung :q.


----------



## strandpirat2006

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* Dienstag, 05.01.2010
 *Seebrücke: *Haffkrug
 *Wetter: *-3 mit leichtem Schneefall
 *Wind: *mäßig aus SSO
 *Strömung:-*
 *Angelzeit: *17.00-20.00
 *Vorfach: *Marke Einfach so wie Vati
 *Köder: *Wattis
 *Haupt-Bissentfernung: *80m
 *Fang: *1xAalmutter 20,1x Flunder 20,4x Dorsch 34-35,2x Dorsch 38
 *Kommentar:*

War eigentlich am Vormittag auf dem Priwall und wollte mal glotzen, ob sich ein paar Platte ziehen lassen, lief aber nichts. Weil ich dann noch Wattis über hatte, bin ich dann abends noch mal kurz los...war im Kerzenschein von Tannenbäumen auf dem Brückenkopf echt gemütlich.


----------



## mondfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: 06.01.2010*
*Seebrücke: Kellenhusen*
*Wetter: kalt,klar,kein Mond*
*Wind: kaum,ablandig*
*Strömung: keine*
*Angelzeit: 1400 - 2130*
*Vorfach: Nachläufer, 2 Haken Cascade*
*Köder: Wattis,Seeringler*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: von 5 bis 50 m*
*Fang: 21 Dorsche bis 45 cm 10 untermassige 1 Platte von 45 cm*
*Kommentar: Das war mal ein richtig toller Abend, obwohl wir böse waren, weil man dort eigentlich erst ab 2100 angeln darf, hat aber keiner was gesagt, haben nette interessierte Besucher gehabt. #6*


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: Samstag, 09.01.2010
Seebrücke: Wustrow/ Darß
Wetter: -3 mit leichtem Schneefall
Wind: 9-10 NO
Strömung:jepp 
Angelzeit: 19.00-01.00
Vorfach: Marke Eisele PlattfischStandard 2 Haken
Köder: Wattis,Seeringelwurm, Heringsfetzen

Fang: 1x Flunder 34cm,11x Dorsch 25-35,9x Dorsch 38-45 cm

Kommentar: Auf Heringsfetzen keine Resonanz , war am Freitag bei weniger Wind auch dort für 3 Stunden nur mit Heringsfetzen..da hab ich zumindest deutliche Bisse gehabt diese jedoch nicht verwerten können.Samstag bei Orkanartigem Sturm.war eine Bisserkennung nur schwierig aber man musste schon genau hinsehen bei der ganzen Wackelei an der Rute... 200Gramm Krallenblei war unterstes Limit...Viele Fehlbisse...und alle ganz vorn gehakt.

Trotz solch aufgewühlter See  klare deutliche kräftige Bisse  bis ca  20.30Uhr.....und dann wieder gegen 23 Uhr.... dazwischen nur vereinzelt nen Mini-Irrläufer

Das Mistwetter hatte was Gutes ..hatte die ganze Brücke für mich allein .
Warum tut man sich sowas an ??..Weil's für's Mefo fischen zu dolle war und  im TV sowieso nur Schrott gibt. ;-)


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum*:08.01.2010
*Ort*: Boltenhagen
*Wetter*: bewölkt -3Grad (gefühlt-10Grad)
*Wind*:5-6NO, später 6-7Schöne Brandung
*Angelzeit*: 16h-23.30h
*Köder*: Wattis,
*Vorfach*: Selbstbau Doppelhaken(Perlmutt)
*Wurfweiten*: 0- max
*Fang*:Ich:7x Dorsch 39-47, 1x Butt 27:vik:
        Kumpel:3xDorsch ü40

Bisse kamen erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit und sehr spitz,
einige Bisse versaut und etliche zwischen 30 und 36 zurückgesetzt,leider nicht selbstverständlich musste ich beobachten#q

@gluefix: Danke für deine Tips, vielleicht trifft man sich mal, fahre auch meistens alleine !!#h#h
Gruß Plitenfischer!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Wann: 09. Januar 16:30 - 19:30 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf links, da Rechts und Mitte schon besetzt war
Windrichtung und Stärke: Tief Daisy lässt grüßen - echt der Hammer, ich schätze ne gute 8-9 und in Böen bis 10
Wetter: Bewölkt und um 0 Grad
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: sehr vereinzelt, sofern die Bisse überhaupt zu erkennen waren...#t
Fische:1 Dorsch von ca. 45 - sonst nüscht
Wer: Ich
Sonstiges: Hossa, das war echt mal wieder ein lustiger Tag. Der Wind war echt krass und auf den Straßen waren zum Teil erhebliche Schneeverwehungen. Es war so windig und dabei so kalt, dass man keinesfalls direkt in den Wind schauen konnte, da liefen die Tränen einem nur so runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die zwei Mitangler aus Osteuropa, die leider die Mitte besetzt hatten, waren sehr nett und haben auch sehr vernünftig geradeaus geworfen. Bisse hatten die aber auch kaum, was mir nun eindeutig zeigt, dass da wohl echt kein Fisch war. Komisch eigentlich, Welle war da, Wind passt, kalt ist es auch, der Mond ist ok... naja, manchmal weiß man es halt nicht. Achja, die Wellen waren wirklich krass - einige spritzen so locker über die Brücke, dass ich Gischt noch ca. 2 Meter über der Brücke war - und die ist eh schon ca. 5 Meter über dem Wasser. Die normale Wellenhöhe lag bei ca. 4 Meter. Unglaublich... 
So, jetzt aber: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:*2.März
*Seebrücke:*Schönberg
*Wetter:*bewölkt, sonnig(am Tag )der erste versuch dieses jahr 
*Wind:*süd west, west   4 in böen
*Strömung:*von westen
*Angelzeit:*8.30-12.00 Uhr
*Vorfach:*Doppelhaken holstein
*Köder:*Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*70m
*Fang: ich nichts und mein kollege 2 maßige  Platten
*


----------



## jaeger18

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *01. April
*Seebrücke: *Pelzerhaken
*Wetter:* Aprilwetter eben... von Sonne bis Regen alles dabei 
*Wind: *Süd bis Südwest, 5 - 7
*Strömung:*
*Angelzeit: *15:30-23:00 Uhr
*Vorfach:* Standard, 2 Seitenarme
*Köder: *Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: *40 - 60 m
*Fang:* ich 4 Dorsche, davon 2 x 40 cm, 2 durften wieder schwimmen, meine Frau 1 Aalmutter von 30 cm


----------



## möpps

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *12. April
*Seebrücke: *Graal-Müritz
*Wetter:* Klar,später Nebel
*Wind: *Nordost 3-4
*Angelzeit: *20-02:00 Uhr
*Vorfach:* Standard, 2 Seitenarme,Nachläufer
*Köder: *Wattis/Kneifer
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: *40 - 60 m
*Fang:* 20 Platte (25-40 cm) 1x Dorsch 42 cm


----------



## everode10

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13. April 2010
Seebrücke: Schönberg
Wetter: Sonnig / Sternenklar
Wind: bis 21 Uhr kein Wind ab 21 Uhr starker Wind 4 Bft
Angelzeit: 19:00 bis 01:00
Vorfach: Standard, 2 Seitenarme,
Köder: Wattis/Seeringler
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 40 - 70 m zur rechten Seite
Fang: 24 Platte (davon 4 knapp unter 50 cm) 6x Dorsch > 38 cm


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 27. April 2010
Seebrücke: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Sonnig / Sternenklar
Wind: W3; dann SW4(5)
Angelzeit: 20:30 bis 23:30
Vorfach:  Standard, 2 Seitenarme,
Köder: Wattis
Fang:3maßige Platten, ne Aalmutter und n paar kleine Dorsche

Sonstiges:Zum Anfang mit der Spinne bißchen auf Dorsch gedaddelt-erster Wurf -Mefo-abgerissen; zweiter Wurf Mefo (45cm) raus bekommen und dritter Wurf wirklich schönen Dorsch verloren, dann nur noch zwei Bisse#c
Dorsche beißen zur Zeit wirklich besser vom Strand auf Kunst...


----------



## Kev

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 07.05.
Seebrücke: Dahme
Wetter: Regen, massive Böen
Wind: Nordost 6-7 (angesagt waren 4!), dadurch Kraut OHNE ENDE
Angelzeit: 17-22 Uhr
Vorfach: 2 Seitenarme, Nachläufer
Köder: Wattis/Kneifer
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 1x 20m 1x 80m
Fang: 1 Platte (28 cm) 1x Dorsch (42 cm)

Was fürn scheiß Wetter!!!


----------



## Dokie

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:*13.05.2010
*Seebrücke:*Scharbeutz
*Wetter:*bewölkt-9grad C
*Wind:*wenig ablandig
*Strömung:*
*Angelzeit:*20:00-01.00
*Vorfach:*2 haken
*Köder:*Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*70m
*Fang:*5x Dorch>40cm 1x Scholle 30cm
*Kommentar*


----------



## micro-cruzer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:*14.06.2010
*Seebrücke:*Zingst
*Wetter:*bewölkt
*Wind:*Nord
*Strömung:*
*Angelzeit:*20:00-01.00
*Vorfach:*2 haken
*Köder:*Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*80-100m
*Fang:*6x Dorch>48cm bis 55cm leider 3 verloren
*Kommentar war ein schöner und erfolgreicher Tag mal sehen wie es weiter geht bin ja ein paar tage dort.
*


----------



## micro-cruzer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:*15.06.2010
*Seebrücke:*Zingst
*Wetter:*bewölkt
*Wind:* westen
*Strömung:*
*Angelzeit:*20:00-0:00
*Vorfach:*2 haken
*Köder:*Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*80
*Fang:* nur kleinere Schollen 
*Kommentar Heute keinen Dorch schade 
*


----------



## micro-cruzer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:*16.06.2010
*Seebrücke:*Zingst
*Wetter:*bewölkt
*Wind:* kein Wind keine welle flach wie eine Badewanne
*Strömung:* keine
*Angelzeit:*20:00-03.00
*Vorfach:*2 haken
*Köder:*Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:*80m
*Fang:*7x Dorch>50cm bis 58cm leider zwei verloren
*Kommentar ein super Abend hätte ich nicht gedacht weil das Wetter so warm und keine Welle dachte schon ob das was gibt bei dem Badewannen Wetter aber sehr gut gefangen sehr schöne große Dorsche. Top und auch sehr lecker
*


----------



## BIG T.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Freitag Abend 06.08. in Grömitz gewesen!
Angelzeit: 20.30 Uhr bis 01.00 Uhr!
Wetter: Nahezu Windstill, ruhige See!
Am Brückenkopf/Anlege-Ponton zu Anfang 6 Angler! 
Als wir höflich drum baten auch noch mit auswerfen zu dürfen, gab's nur etwas rumgenöle von einem NRW-Papi der seinem -peinlich berührten- Sohnemann mal zeigen wollte wie man angelt... Als ich dann mit der 4,50 Brandungsrute einen dezenten +100 Wurf an seinem Junior-Geschirr vorbei surren liess, guckte er leicht verstört, war dann aber doch noch einsichtig das man durchaus auch ein wenig zusammenrücken kann. 
Fang: 1 Scholle 38cm. mit Wattis in ca 50 Metern Entfernung + 1 Hering auf Heringsvorfach!
Plötzlich waren die Heringe da und tummelten sich im Dunkeln unter den Scheinwerfern am Anleger. Einige Kollegen erzählten das die schon am Vorabend da waren. Fast alle waren dann plötzlich im Heringsrausch, rüsteten um und konnten so um die 15 Stück landen! Ich hatte mich dann allerdings mit der Spinnrute auf Meerforellen konzentriert die da tatsächlich seit Sonnenuntergang rumsprangen - Aber ohne Erfolg! 
Trotz der Heringe waren keine Dorsche da - War irgendwie ein seltsamer Abend! |kopfkrat Aber nix halbes/nix ganzes! 
So überfüllt wie vermutet war die Seebrücke aber zum Glück nicht!
Petri
T.


----------



## Dorschjäger010

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum :  *Montag,18.10.2010
*Seebrücke  :  *Pelzerhaken
*Wetter :  *bewölkt später leichter Regen
*Wind  :  *4-5Süd-Ost 
*Angelzeit :  *18:00-23:00
*Wer :  *Sohnemann und ich
*Vorfach :  *Doppelhaken-System
*Köder  :  *Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung :  *erst ca.60m vor der Brücke später 
                                   20-30m davor

*Fänge : *7 Dorsche von 45-55cm, 1 Scholle
           und viele untermaßige  

*Kommentar : *Sohnemann war das erste mal mit, will selber den Angelschein machen...Alles in allen ein sehr schöner Auftakt für dieWinter Saison...#6
*Ps :* Der 55er hat richtig Alarm an der Rute gemacht...#a


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum : *Freitag 29.10.1020
*Seebrücke : *Rerik
*Wetter : *bewölkt
*Wind : *3-4 Süd -SW 
*Angelzeit : *18:00-02:00
*Wer : *Kumpel und ich
*Vorfach : *Doppelhaken-System
*Köder : *Wattis
*Haupt-Bissentfernung : * 60 - 100m

*Fänge : *1 Dorsch und 6 Platte

*Kommentar :* leider ein sehr ruhiger Abend...


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wir waren 3 Mann dazu noch ca.10 Andere Angel, auf der Brücke am Pelzerhacken. Köder waren Wattis, Seeringelwürmer sowie Krappen. Ergebniss bis ca. 23:00 Uhr ich zwei Dorsche, Kumpel 2 Platte der Rest der Brückenbesucher hatte noch mals ca.3 Dorsche und eine Platte. Also wie man lesen kann ein Erfolgreicher Angeltag :v


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



urnenmann schrieb:


> Wir waren 3 Mann dazu noch ca.10 Andere Angel, auf der Brücke am Pelzerhacken. Köder waren Wattis, Seeringelwürmer sowie Krappen. Ergebniss bis ca. 23:00 Uhr ich zwei Dorsche, Kumpel 2 Platte der Rest der Brückenbesucher hatte noch mals ca.3 Dorsche und eine Platte. Also wie man lesen kann ein Erfolgreicher Angeltag :v



Moin, das sah in grömitz gestern nicht anders aus.bin das erste mal Schneider geblieben.es waren bestimmt 40-50 Ruten im wasser,die Brücke war voll. Aber gebissen hat da gar nichts#cInsgesamt sind da vielleicht 5 Dorsche rausgekommen. Absoluter scheiss tag#q


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 21.11.2010
Wo: Dahme Seebrücke
Wann : 19 - 22 Uhr 
Köder : Wattwurm / Seeringelwurm
Wurfweite : 20 -30 m
Wind : 4-5 ost
Wer :  ich
Fische :  2 50iger Dorsche, kleine schwimmen wieder
Mond : Vollmond


----------



## GeraldL

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

War am 19.u.20.11 zur Ostsee Heilgendamm- Warnemünde. Fast die gesamte Küste war mit Netzen vermient, daher erst auf der Seebrücke Heiligendamm in 6 Stunden ein Fisch der wieder nach Hause konnten. Zweiter Versuch am 20.11 16:00 bis 21:30 Uhr Warnemünde Ostmohle 4 Dorsche 54-45 cm und 6 Flundern zwischen 25-30 cm. Nur die Hafeneinfahrt und ca 500m rechts und links daneben wurden von den Raubfischern mit ihren Netzetn verschont.


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : Sonntag, 16.01.2011
Seebrücke : Grömitz
Wetter : bewölkt
Wind : 4-5 SW, später 2-3
Angelzeit : 13:30-19:30
Wer : Kumpel und ich
Vorfach : Doppelhaken
Köder : Wattis/Kneifer

Fänge : 1 Dorsch und 1 Platte, beides untermaßig

Kommentar : Doppel-Rotz#q Ist noch zu kalt...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Genau, zu kalt...

Freitag Dahme: Nullnummer zu zweit...

Samstag Kellenhusen: Nullnummer zu siebt...


----------



## icecube1704

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 11.02.11
Seebrücke : Graal-Müritz
Wetter : bewölkt, ab und zu Schneeschauer
Wind : 4-5 SW, später 2-3
Angelzeit : 18:00 Uhr bis 02:00 Uhr
Wer : Ich und noch 2
Vorfach : Doppelhaken
Köder : Wattis

Fänge : ca. 20 Platte und 1 Dorsch


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 13.02.2011
Wo: Seebrücke Zingst
Wetter : bedeckt
Wind : kräftiger Wind aus Ost
Angelzeit : 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
Wer : ich (völllig allein auf der Brücke)
Vorfach : Doppelhakensystem (Eigenbau)
Köder : Wattwurm
Fänge : 6 Flundern (davon eine knapp untermaßig)

Kommentar : 
Das erlebt man doch eher selten, daß man mal den ganzen Abend allein auf der Seebrücke verbringt.:vik:
Da in den letzten Tagen aus der Brandung eher keine guten Meldungen zu hören waren, hatte ich eigentlich nicht viel Hoffnung.
Um so erstaunter war ich, daß doch einige Platte zu fangen waren, davon nur eine knapp untermaßig.
Ich hatte noch ein paar weitere Bisse, die ich aber nicht "verwandelt" konnten.#d
War ein richtig schöner Abend, hat echt Spaß gemacht!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:4.4.2011
Seebrücke:Kühlungsborn*
*Wetter:Klar*
*Wind:Erst Ententeich dann um 3*
*Strömung:0*
*Angelzeit:17-23:30*
*Vorfach:Buttlöffel und Perlen*
*Köder:Wattis*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:alles von Nah bis Fern*
*Fang:3 Platten*
*Kommentarie ganze Brücke voll mit Netzen,kein durchkommen von Dorsch.*
*Insgesammt etwa 6 Platten und 1 Minidorsch.*


----------



## Zanderhecht93

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo,
ich bin über Ostern aufm Fischland Darß in Zingst.
Hab bisher immer nur den Bodden auf Zander und Hecht beangelt. Leider hat Hecht Schonzeit und den Zander darf ich nur noch an dem Anreisedatum beangeln. Hab ne Frage und zwar kann man Wattwürmer irgendwo aufm Darß kaufen? Oder kannn man sich die plümpeln in der Nähe der Seebrücke? Jetzt noch ne Frage was meint ihr kann man gegen Ostern dort schon Heringe oder Hornhecht von der Seebrücke aus fangen?

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten könntet! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Zanderhecht93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin über Ostern aufm Fischland Darß in Zingst.
> Hab bisher immer nur den Bodden auf Zander und Hecht beangelt. Leider hat Hecht Schonzeit und den Zander darf ich nur noch an dem Anreisedatum beangeln. Hab ne Frage und zwar kann man Wattwürmer irgendwo aufm Darß kaufen? Oder kannn man sich die plümpeln in der Nähe der Seebrücke? Jetzt noch ne Frage was meint ihr kann man gegen Ostern dort schon Heringe oder Hornhecht von der Seebrücke aus fangen?
> 
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten könntet! Vielen Dank!


 
Hallo Zanderhecht93,

Wattwürmer plümpern fällt schon mal aus, weil es hier in der recht "süßen" Ostsee kaum welche gibt. Kaufen kann man sie in Wustrow im Fischländer Angelshop oder in Barth im Angelgeschäft. Bei beiden würde ich aber telefonisch vorbestellen.
Heringe sollten zu Ostern noch da sein, aber Hornhechte sind es mit Sicherheit noch nicht. Ein Versuch von der Seebrücke auf Hering kann man wagen, erfolgreicher ist man aber an den Topstellen wie zB Stralsund, Warnemünde usw.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, es mit der Brandungsangelei oder der Naturköderangelei von der Seebrücke zu versuchen, Platte und Dorsche sind um diese Zeit gut zu fangen. 
Vor allem lohnt aber das Angeln mit der Spinnrute, ob mit Wathose vom Strand, oder von der Seebrücke, die Meerforellen haben "Hochsaison" und in der Dämmerung sollte man dann auch schon die ersten Dorsche erwischen.

Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls Petri Heil,

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Zanderhecht93

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Danke @ Steinbutt

Hast du viellecht die Telefonnummer vom "Fischländer Angelshop" zum bestellen von Wattwürmern?

Hab an der Ostsee auf Fehmarn schon gesehen wie sich Angler dort ihre eigenen Wattwürmer gesucht haben durch plümpeln...

Gibt es aufm Darß oder Umgebung ein richtiges Angelfachgeschäft? Überall kann man dort im Bodden angeln oder an der Ostsee und aufm Darß gibt es für mich keinen richtigen Angelladen. Den in Barth finde ich so was von schlecht, dass war glaub ich irgendein Laden der für Boote etwas verkauft oder so und der hat seine 5 Gummifische und noch ein bisschen mehr und der in Wustrow naja. Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen warum es aufm Darß nicht einen vernümpftigen Angelladen gibt, würde sich bestimmt für den Besitzer lohnen.

@ Steinbutt (du bist wohnst ja auf dem Darß) Habe am Bodden gehört das man angeblich von der Seebrücke aus kaptitale Barsche und auch Hechte fangen kann? Hört sich für mich etwas erfunden an...


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Zanderhecht93 schrieb:


> Danke @ Steinbutt
> 
> Hast du viellecht die Telefonnummer vom "Fischländer Angelshop" zum bestellen von Wattwürmern?
> 
> Hab an der Ostsee auf Fehmarn schon gesehen wie sich Angler dort ihre eigenen Wattwürmer gesucht haben durch plümpeln...
> 
> Gibt es aufm Darß oder Umgebung ein richtiges Angelfachgeschäft? Überall kann man dort im Bodden angeln oder an der Ostsee und aufm Darß gibt es für mich keinen richtigen Angelladen. Den in Barth finde ich so was von schlecht, dass war glaub ich irgendein Laden der für Boote etwas verkauft oder so und der hat seine 5 Gummifische und noch ein bisschen mehr und der in Wustrow naja. Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen warum es aufm Darß nicht einen vernümpftigen Angelladen gibt, würde sich bestimmt für den Besitzer lohnen.
> 
> @ Steinbutt (du bist wohnst ja auf dem Darß) Habe am Bodden gehört das man angeblich von der Seebrücke aus kaptitale Barsche und auch Hechte fangen kann? Hört sich für mich etwas erfunden an...


 
Hallo Zanderhecht93,

hier erst einmal die Tel.Nr. vom Fischländer Angelshop: 038220/82717.

In Barth, gibts noch einen weiteren Angelshop. Und zwar in 
der Langen Straße, Du meinst sicher den Seglershop am Hafen.

Das Geschäft in der Langen Straße (dort gibts auch die Wattwürmer) 
ist schon etwas besser ausgerüstet, als der Seglershop. 
Aber wenn Dir der Fischländer Angelshop schon nicht zusagt, 
wird Dir der Barther Laden garnicht gefallen.

Weitere Angelshops sind mir hier in der Gegend nicht bekannt. 
Da mußt Du dann schon nach Rostock oder Stralsund fahren.

Der Angelshop hier in Zingst, hat letztes Jahr geschlossen,
weil es sich für den Besitzer eben nicht gelohnt hat.
Jetzt verkauft er Klamotten.

Das mit den kapitalen Hechten und Barschen ist absolut keine Ente.
Ich kann das bestätigen. Jedes Jahr ziehen Barsche und auch Hechte den 
Heringen aus den Bodden hinterher in die Ostsee. Und diese wachsen durch das
Verspeisen des nahrhaften Herings zu kapitalen Größen heran. Große Barsche hier in der Ostsee vor Zingst zu fangen ist keine Seltenheit, einen kapitalen Hecht zu erwischen schon eher, die sind seltener, aber möglich.

Meinen ersten Meterhecht habe ich zB. vor vielen Jahren von der Zingster Seebrücke
gefangen, der war 104 cm lang (siehe Foto).

Auf dem nächsten Foto mal einen kapitalen Barsch von 48cm, vom Zingster Strand.

Und was möglich ist siehst Du auf Foto 3: Mefos, Hornis und Barsch nebeneinander gefangen,
von der Zingster Seebrücke.

Gruß Heiko

PS. Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst Du mich ja per PM anschreiben, damit wir hier nicht den Fangthread vollspamen!


----------



## Gilzum

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum: *19.04.2011
*Seebrücke: *Rerik
*Wetter: *10°C, sternklar
*Wind: *2
*Strömung:* nein
*Angelzeit: *20.00 - 1.00 Uhr
*Vorfach: *Weitwurfvorfach Platte/Dorsch
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: *70m
*Fang: *2 Platten um 40cm, 1 Platte 28cm, 1 Aalmutter 25cm 
*Kommentar: *Hallo, nach einer Woche Angeln auf der Seebrücke Rerik (meist 8.00 Uhr bis Mitternacht) folgende Infos für Euch: Die Brücke war die ganze Zeit über sehr voll (30-40 Ruten), der Brückenkopf immer frühzeitig komplett belegt. Besonders verwundert hat uns, dass einige Angler schon morgens ab 11.00 Uhr ihre Angeln angelehnt und damit Plätze für den Abend reserviert hatten.#d
Gefangen wurden in erster Linie Platten, den Fang eines Dorsches haben wir miterlebt. Heringsschwärme zogen an zwei Tagen durch (max. so um 20 Stck.), wir waren hier leider erfolglos. Aber wir haben eine Aalmutter im Tiefkühlfach, wie wir hörten, soll dieser Fisch (trotz der überschauberen Größe) gut schmecken.

Euch in Rerik noch viel Glück,

Matthias


----------



## MJohny1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Gilzum schrieb:


> *Datum: *19.04.2011
> *Seebrücke: *Rerik
> *Wetter: *10°C, sternklar
> *Wind: *2
> *Strömung:* nein
> *Angelzeit: *20.00 - 1.00 Uhr
> *Vorfach: *Weitwurfvorfach Platte/Dorsch
> *Köder: *Wattwurm
> *Haupt-Bissentfernung: *70m
> *Fang: *2 Platten um 40cm, 1 Platte 28cm, 1 Aalmutter 25cm
> *Kommentar: *Hallo, nach einer Woche Angeln auf der Seebrücke Rerik (meist 8.00 Uhr bis Mitternacht) folgende Infos für Euch: Die Brücke war die ganze Zeit über sehr voll (30-40 Ruten), der Brückenkopf immer frühzeitig komplett belegt. Besonders verwundert hat uns, dass einige Angler schon morgens ab 11.00 Uhr ihre Angeln angelehnt und damit Plätze für den Abend reserviert hatten.#d
> Gefangen wurden in erster Linie Platten, den Fang eines Dorsches haben wir miterlebt. Heringsschwärme zogen an zwei Tagen durch (max. so um 20 Stck.), wir waren hier leider erfolglos. Aber wir haben eine Aalmutter im Tiefkühlfach, wie wir hörten, soll dieser Fisch (trotz der überschauberen Größe) gut schmecken.
> 
> Euch in Rerik noch viel Glück,
> 
> Matthias



Hallo Matthias,

kann deine Infos was die "Brückenkopfbelegung" angeht nur bestätigen. Der gesamte Molenkopf wurde an diesem WE bereits am Nachmittag komplett belegt und zwar ringsherum. Einige Ruten "nur" als Platzhalter, andere waren bereits am Nachmittag draußen (beste Stellen??). Ich konnte auch Szenen beobachten, dass ausgeworfen werden sollte und mit barschem Ton der Familienvater gefragt wurde, ob er seinen Kinderwagen als Köder zur Verfügung stellen wolle und er diesen besser wegfahren sollte.
Da ich dort nicht angeln wollte, bin ich mit dem einen oder anderen auf dem Rückweg in Gespräch gekommen. Sehr viel Unverständnis über diese quasi Nichtnutzungsmöglichkeit des Molenkopfes zur besten Touristenzeit!!! Alles sei vollgestellt mit Ruten, Stühlen, Koffern usw. und zwischendurch werden noch Krallenbleie geworfen, interessant für die Kinder, aber nicht ungefährlich.

Auch ich habe gezählt und bin auf 30 Ruten für 8 Angler gekommen - rein optisch alle 40 cm eine ...

Tja, mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass wenn diese Klagen bei der Gemeindeverwaltung ankommen, dass es dann andere Regeln geben wird. Selbst schuld sage ich nur, da die bestehenden Regeln nicht eingehalten werden ...

Gruß
MJohny1


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Gilzum schrieb:


> *Datum: *19.04.2011
> *Seebrücke: *Rerik
> *Wetter: *10°C, sternklar
> *Wind: *2
> *Strömung:* nein
> *Angelzeit: *20.00 - 1.00 Uhr
> *Vorfach: *Weitwurfvorfach Platte/Dorsch
> *Köder: *Wattwurm
> *Haupt-Bissentfernung: *70m
> *Fang: *2 Platten um 40cm, 1 Platte 28cm, 1 Aalmutter 25cm
> *Kommentar: *Hallo, nach einer Woche Angeln auf der Seebrücke Rerik (meist 8.00 Uhr bis Mitternacht) folgende Infos für Euch: Die Brücke war die ganze Zeit über sehr voll (30-40 Ruten), der Brückenkopf immer frühzeitig komplett belegt. Besonders verwundert hat uns, dass einige Angler schon morgens ab 11.00 Uhr ihre Angeln angelehnt und damit Plätze für den Abend reserviert hatten.#d
> Gefangen wurden in erster Linie Platten, den Fang eines Dorsches haben wir miterlebt. Heringsschwärme zogen an zwei Tagen durch (max. so um 20 Stck.), wir waren hier leider erfolglos. Aber wir haben eine Aalmutter im Tiefkühlfach, wie wir hörten, soll dieser Fisch (trotz der überschauberen Größe) gut schmecken.
> 
> Euch in Rerik noch viel Glück,
> 
> Matthias


so, denn mal mein fang! andere brücke nur eine woche später! heiligendamm. auch alles voll aber meiner einer hält sich lieber in strandnähe als aufm kopf auf! wie man sieht auch mit grund :m Mefo 64cm  3,4 kilo, 4 platten (33,35,38,30), 1 dorsch 51cm !


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

gestern von 21.30-3.00 heiligendamm.
sternenklarer himmel,doller süd-westwind, glasklares wasser.
3 dorsche rausgekommen 40,44,47 cm. viel spielkram dabei.


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Rerik am 1.10.11:

9Heringe ca. 40 Sandaale, 2 Dorsche 57,49 und eine mini Platte.

Es war leider garkein Wind und die Fische kamen erst sehr spät in Wurfweite!


lG Max:m


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 09.10.2011
*Seebrücke: Kühlungsborn*
*Wetter: Sturm, starker Regen*
*Wind: 7-8 bft. aus S/SW, später aus W/NW*
*Strömung:* stark
*Angelzeit: 17:30 bis 22:00 Uhr*
*Vorfach: Nachläufermontage, 2 Haken, 150g Tropfenblei*
*Köder: *Wattwurm
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: 30-40m rechts der Brücke, an der letzten Ausbuchtung vor dem Brückenkopf. Sandbank*
*Fang: 4 untermaßige Butt (ca. 20cm), 1 maßiger Butt (31 cm), einige Nemos, zwei Dorsche 45cm und 52 cm, 6 Wittlinge.*

*Kommentar: Bewusst auf der Sanbank gefischt, da ich es eigentlich auf Butt abgesehen hatte. Diese jedoch untermaßig; Bisse zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 Uhr, danach waren die Nemos schneller ( mit Ausnahme des 45er Dorsches), zwischenzeitlich bissen dann nur noch wittlinge, bis um ca. 21:30 der größere der beiden maßigen Dorsche biss. Danach wurde das Angeln zunehmend schwieriger aufgrund des zunehmend strakes windes und wellenganges. dazu kamen heftige Regenstürme. Alles in allem ein ordentlicher Abend, an dem zeitweilig Fisch an beiden Ruten war. *


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 13.10.2011
Wo: Seebrücke Zingst
Wetter : klar, Vollmond
Wind : kräftiger Wind aus Nord
Angelzeit : 23.00 bis 2.30 Uhr
Wer : Ich und ein Arbeitskollege
Vorfach : Doppelhakensystem (Eigenbau)
Köder : Wattwurm
Fänge : 1 Dorsch (42cm) und 1 Flundern (knapp untermaßig), ein weiteren Dorsch beim rausheben verloren

Kommentar :
Das war heute nicht doll, insgesamt wurde auf der Seebrücke heute nur 3 Dorsche und 3 Flundern gefangen. So richtig kann ich mir das schlechte Beißverhalten nicht erklären, vieleicht lag es am hoch überm Wasser stehenden Vollmond?

Auffällig war vieleicht noch, daß alle meine Fische nur an der Rute gebissen hatten, an der ich phosphorezierende, weiße Lil' Corkys mit roten Punkten als Lockperlen montiert hatte. Mit diesen leicht leuchtenden Perlen wollte ich die wenigen Fische die hier unterwegs waren, an meine Köder locken ... und das scheint funktioniert zu haben!#6


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 28.11.2011
Wo: Seebrücke Zingst
Wetter : sternenklar
Wind : auffrischender Wind aus SW
Angelzeit : 18.30 bis 0.30 Uhr
Wer : Kumpel und ich
Vorfach : Doppelhakensystem (Eigenbau)
Köder : Wattwurm
Fänge : ich: 1 Dorsch (ca. 45cm)
          Kumpel: 1 Dorsch (untermaßig)


Kommentar :
Nicht viel los auf den Seebrücken, in diesem Herbst! Also werde ich dann hier mal den Thread weiter am Leben erhalten, mit Fangmeldungen, die kaum schlechter sein können!
Ich hörte schon seit längerem nicht viel Gutes hier von unserer Seebrücke in Zingst, doch nach dem Sturm am Vortag, der ja einiges an Wasser aufspülte und die See ordentlich durchwühlte, hoffte ich auf Dorsche in Freßlaune.
Doch davon gabs nicht viele. Leider war der Brückenkopf bereits besetzt, als wir dort ankamen, von den Anglern dort wurden insgesamt 4 Dorsche gefangen, die alle weit draußen bissen!
Wir angelten anfangs seitlich raus und da ging garnix!
Als die Angler, die vorn standen, abhauten, warfen wir unsere Angeln dort aus und konnten dann jeder wenigstens noch einen Dorsch landen. Der von meinem Kumpel war dann aber leider auch noch untermaßig!#q


----------



## möpps

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum : 29.11.2011
Wo: Seebrücke Graal-Müritz
Wetter : sternenklar/leicht bewölkt
Wind : schwach aus SSW
Angelzeit : 18.30 bis 22:00Uhr
Wer :  ich
Wurfweite: alles was geht
Vorfach : Nachläufersystem eigenbau
Köder : Wattwurm
Fänge : 8 Dorsche bis 53cm ca. 15 untermaßige

Kommentar: sehr starke stömung erst 175 gramm (ohne kralle)blieben an ort und stelle liegen...


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Fangbericht vom Samstag:
In Rerik war viel Wind und Kraut. Ich hatte nur drei untermaßige Dorsche. mein Nachbar hatte hatte 4 maßige Dorsche und sein Kumpel über zwanzig zwischen 50 und 70cm. Es ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass einer mehr fängt als die andere, aber dass habe ich noch nie erlebt. Um 13:30 bin ich frustriert abgehauen, weil der Wind auch wieder aufdrehte und neues Kraut zu uns brachte. nach einem Mittagessen bin ich rüber nach Heiligendamm. Dort konnte ich noch knappe 40 Dorsche auf die Brücke holen. 6 Stück um die 20cm, 30 Stück 35-37cm und was maßiges gab es auch: 40,48,57cm!


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

hallo war ich gesren da also schönberg seebrüke 5 dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 cm und das mit den ganzen anderen anglern get jetzt wieder


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Gestern bei Sturm und Regen auf der Brücke in Grömitz gewesen#6 Eine 30er Platte und ein Nemo. Dafür den Drill meines Lebens gehabt, als zwei Leute mit ihrem Boot bis auf nen Meter an die Brücke gefahren kamen und mir mal eben 80 Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerissen haben, bis ich endlich die Schnur kappen konnte. Wie man bei dem Wellengang auch nur auf die Idee kommen kann raus zu fahren, ist mir ein Rätsel#d


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

meiner einer hat gestern 12 dorsche und 4 platten gezogen.
2 dorsche (44,46) entnommen und 1 platte (29)
der rest hatte auch überwiegend maß, darf aber wegen magersucht wieder schwimmen!


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 01.04.12
Wo: Seebrücke Schönberg
Wetter: Regen Wind (windsterke 9 ost) kalt
Angelzeit: 17.00 bis 23.00 uhr
Wer: ich
Vorfach: spitzial eigenbau
Köder: wattis ringlers coktel
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 40 46 41 55 cm und zwei pladen 32 und 40 cm
dorsche wahren nur auf weite vorne wahren nur pladen was mich aber sehr gefreut hat dass ich der einzigste angler war und keine untermasigen fischis

war einfach nur ein guter arbend 

gruss tom


----------



## Duwi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo: Anleger Wohlenberger Wieck
Zeit: 18-23 Uhr
Köder: Wattwürmer
Wind. Nordost; anfangs 4, später auffrischend (a...kalt)
Fang: 11 Platte (30-42 cm), 1 Dorsch (42 cm)

Wollte eigentlich nach der Würmersuche auf die Seebrücke Boltenhagen. Aber der Wind stand günstig und es waren keine Fischernetze zu sehen. Hab mir den Weg gespart und wurde mit klasse Butts belohnt. Hab vorher nie solche Größen in der Wieck erwischt!


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo Anglers,es ist ja noch recht kalt,aber gibts irgendo zwischen Boltenhagen und Heiligendamm schon Hornhechtfänge zu melden?

Petri


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

na gott sei dank noch nicht!!!
raps blüht ja uch noch nicht! kann ruhig ausfallen dies jahr damit noch schöne mefos ans band kommen :q


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

kann man die Brücke in Pelzerhaken empfehlen ?
darf man dort Angeln ?


----------



## Ostseeangler87

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Bis zum 01.05 darf man dort angeln, danach ist dort auch Angelverbot. Am besten im es in Pelzerhaken am Leuchtturm, da bekommt man sie auch gut vom Land aus.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:11.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wann: 21:00 bis 23:15
Rutenanzahl: 1, Spinnrute mit Buttlöffelmontage
Wetter: Bedeckt
Wind:0 Wind, wirklich 0
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: 60 g Buttlöffel, 60 cm Nachläufervorfach, 1er Butthaken
Fänge: 5 untermaßige Butt um die 15-20 cm.

Sehr mühsames Fischen bei praktisch keinerlei Wind. Butt allesamt untermaßig. Am Brückenkopf kam bei 10 Ruten 1 Dorsch und eine maßige Platte hoch. Hering null. 

Puh, hoffentlich wirds besser!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:14.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wann: 19:00 bis 23:30
Rutenanzahl: 2
Wetter: Wolkenlos
Wind:2-3, drehend
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: Nachläufermontage, 2 Haken, 120 g
Fänge: ca. 20 untermaßige Butt zwischen 15 und 25 cm, 3 maßige Butt zwischen 26 und 30 cm.

Fazit: Beste Beißzeit zwischen Angelbeginn und 21:00 Uhr, danach schleppender, allerdings Butt im Durchschnitt größer. Anfangs verging oft keine Minute zwischen Wurf und Biss. 
________

Heute wirds wieder probiert. Richtiges Brandungswetter heute mit erstmals ordentlich Wind. Bin guter Hoffnung auf maßigen Fisch. Werde berichten.

Btw: Es ist hier in den letzten Tagen kein einziger Dorsch hochgekommen. Auch kein Wittling. Auch kein Hering. Das einzige was geht ist Butt.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo, gibt es jemanden, der in den letzten Tagen Erfahrungen auf diversen Seebrücken von Graal Müritz, Wustrow, dem Darß bis Rügen gemacht hat? Wie ernst nehmen die Gemeinden das Einhalten der ANgelzeiten ab 22 Uhr auf den Brücken in Wustrow und Zingst?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:17.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wann: 20:00 bis 22:15 (Beißzeit20:45-21:30Uhr)
Rutenanzahl: 1 Spinnrute und 2 Brandungsruten
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: tags NW3, abends S1
Köder: Spöket (Spinnrutte) Wattwurm (Brandungsrute)
Fänge Spinnrute: 4 Dorsche 38-40cm (+3 bei hochheben verloren)
Fänge Brandungsruten: 3 Dorsche 38-40 +2 Schollen26cm


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:18.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wann: 19:30 bis 22:00 
Rutenanzahl: 1 Spinnrute und 2 Brandungsruten
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: tags S0 1-2, abends auf NO gedreht
Köder: Spöket (Spinnrutte) Wattwurm (Brandungsrute)
Fänge Spinnrute: 0 Dorsche (+1 Dorsch ca. 60cm bei hochheben verloren)
Fänge Brandungsruten: 0 Dorsche + 4 Schollen 25cm +1 Scholle 31cm +1 Scholle 42cm :vik:


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:19.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke KüBo
Wann: 17:00 bis 23:30
Rutenanzahl: 2, Buttvorfach, 120g
Wetter: kaum Wolken
Wind: drehend O/NO 4-5
Fänge: ca. 25 untermaßige Butt, 5 Butt zwischen 25 und 28 cm, 1 x 31 cm, 1 x 40 cm, 1 x Dorsch 40 cm

Zum Abschluss meines Urlaubs nochmal ein guter Fangtag. Butt ist wahrlich gierig im Moment. Und fällt, entgegen meiner Annahme, nicht vom Fleisch. Später am Abend kamen die ersten nennenswerten Dorschfänge auf Watti in den letzten 10 Tagen, vorallem bei den Kollegen auf dem Brückenkopf. Scheint jetzt also loszugehen. Zwischendurch ging Dorsch in der Dämmerung gut auf Snaps. Waren einige maßige dabei. Nur auf Wurm wollten Sie bis gestern nicht wirklich. Alles in allem 10 Tage Urlaub mit 10 Angeltagen. ca. 100 Butt, wobei davon nur ca. 20 maßige gesamt. Hering kommt zur Zeit spät (gegen Mitternacht), dafür aber mit Nachdruck, wenn auch keine Rekordfänge zu vermelden waren. Mefo leider 0, wobei mir eine undichte Wathose einige Tage vermasselt hat. Laut Inhaber des "Wattwurm" in Rerik wurden von der dortigen Brücke schon vereinzelt die ersten Hornhechte gefangen. Scheint also auch in diesem Sinne langsam loszugehen. 

MFG


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:20.04.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wann: 20:00 bis 23:00
Rutenanzahl: 2
Wetter: alles
Wind: N 4, später ruhiger
Fänge: ca. 15 untermaßige Butt, 5 Butt maßig bis 31 cm


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

24.04.12 14h-02h
Seebrücke Heiligendamm
3 Angler 26 schöne  Flundern so ab 30 cm und größer.Die beste hatte 44cm.Die untermaßigen wurden lieber nicht gezählt.:qDorsche waren nicht zu haben,sind sicher noch satt vom Hering.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Bei den geilen Westwinden keiner auf den Brücken unterwegs???????


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:29.05.2012
Wer: ich und meine Verlobte 
Ort: Seebrücke Rerik
Wann: 01:30 bis 06:30Uhr (Fangzeit 01:30Uhr - 4:30Uhr)
Rutenanzahl: 2 x 3 Brandungsruten
Wetter: klar
Wind: 4-5 Böen 7 aus West
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fänge Ich: 2 Dorsche 15+40cm, 1 Platte 34cm
Schatzi: 6 Schollen 25cm -41cm (neu PB für sie :vik
Trotz viel Wind haben die Fische mit Sonnenaufgang aufgehört zu beißen. Ich war die Tage davor jeden Abend und Morgen auf der Seebrücke spionieren: Die ganze Woche waren die Fänge  durchwachsen, egal was: Horni, Platte, Dorsch war immer besch.... Mal Tage wo nichts ging, am nächsten Tag war wieder gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:25.05.2012
Ort: Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Wann: 20:30 bis 00:30Uhr 
Rutenanzahl: 3
Wetter: klar
Wind: 3-4 N
Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Tobi, Blinker
Fänge: kleine Flundern, 1x25

Insgesamt 3 Angler, einer hatte auf Blinker noch nen knapp 50iger Dorsch, war nicht dolle, bin dann an Strand nach Wittenbeck, erste Stunde 5 Dorschbisse, 2 um 40, einen untermaßigen, 1 am Strand verloren, danach Ruhe und nur noch 1 Aalmutter und 1 Flunder (25), schöner Angelabend mit netten Anglern


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13.10.2012
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wann: 18:00 - 00:00 Uhr 
Wetter: 2 bft aus S, anfangs klar, später stark bewölkt und leicht auffrischend 
Fänge: 6 Platte untermaßig, 2 Wittlinge, 2 nemos, 1 x 42er Dorsch
Köder: Wattis

Im hellen begonnen, Bisse kamen aber erst mit Sonnenuntergang. Ausgeprägte beißphasen. Mal 30 Minuten kein zupfer, dann wieder Fisch an beiden Ruten. Der 42er biss um 19:00. Ab 21:00 nur noch Nemos und Wittlinge. Netze standen gestern übrigens nicht.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 14.10.
Wo: Seebrücke kühlungsborn
Wann: 18:00 - 23:30
Wetter: 2-3 aus S, stark bewölkt
Fänge: Keinerlei
Köder: Wattis

Erster Schneidertag auf der seebrücke Kübo. War nichts zu machen. Vereinzelt zaghafte Zupfer, wahrscheinlich von kleinen Butt. Nichts verwertbares. Gegen Ende wurden von einem anderen Angler, der sich an der ersten Ausbuchtung, direkt auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe postiert hat noch 2 Maßige im hüfttiefen Wasser erbeutet. Die Fische scheinen sehr nah unter Land zu stehen.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

wo: küborn anfangs strand ost später seebrücke
wann : 19:00-1.30
wetter: schwacher wind s-se
see: glatt später teils mäßige wellen
gerät: 2 brandungsruten 1 spinnangel
köder: blinker ein und zweihakenmontagen
fang: nur verluste #q 

angefangen habe ich bis ca 23 uhr am strand nur ein einziger biss - im drill verloren-. dann auf die seebrücke gewechselt da drei zupfer von heringen aber kein einziger biss. nachts zog der fischer wieder seine runden vor der seebrücke :r viertes mal in folge schneider #q|gr:


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 27.10-28.10
Wo: Seebrücke Rerik
Wann: 12-2:30
Wetter: Sonnig,graupel,Bewölkt,fast Vollmond, Sehr Windig 6-7 N
Fänge: 10 Dorsche(3 maßige) 5 Platte bis 40cm
Köder: Wattis


Alle Bisse kamen erst nach dunkelwerden. Und auf voller Wurfweite.#h


----------



## grafvonburg

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 01.11.12
Wo: Seebrücke Grömitz
Wann: 17-23 
Wetter: Anfangs trocken, später Regen
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 1 Platte
Köder: Wattis

Morgen folgen weitere Berichte :g


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Kühlungsborn 21.11. von Nachmittag bis spät Nachts.
Oberfucking Südostwind,süddrehend.
Fänge nicht erwähnenswert,bis auf einen:

DORSCH 75 cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Der saß unmittelbar unter der Brücke und hatte Appetit auf mein Knicklicht am Heringsvorfach gehabt.
So ein Trollo!


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 01.12.2012
Wo: Ostmole Warnemünde
Wann: 09:00 - 18:30 Uhr 
Wetter: 2 bft aus S - leicht auffrischend , bewölkt
Fänge: 6 x Flunder, 12 x Wittling, 6 x Dorsch plus diverse zurückgesetzte Untermaßige, 1 x Strandkrabbe
Köder: Wattwurm
Bemerkungen: munteres Beißen den ganzen Tag, wenn man schön weit in die Fahrrinne geworfen hat. Ab Beginn der Dämmerung bissen verstärkt Dorsche.

Gruß

Henry


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 08.12.2012
Wo: Heiligendamm
Wann: 19:00 - 01:00 Uhr 
Wetter: 2-3 bft aus NW, -4°Luft, 4°Wasser , leicht bewölkt
Fänge: 15 x Flunder (25-32), 1 x Dorsch (knapp40)
Köder: Wattwurm
War ganz schön kalt und die Dorsche waren weg!


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz Seebrücke
Datum : 29,12,12
Wann : 20,30Uhr - 0,00 Uhr
Wetter : Trocken Südwind 4bft
Fang : 6 klieschen 5 Dorsche mitgenommen jeweils 2 rest zu klein
Tiefe : ca 4,00m
Köder: dorsche gr/ge perle + watt ringel mix
               klieschen 2 roter löffel wattwurm 4 ge/or perle watt ringel mix


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo: Grömitz Seebrücke
Datum : 3,1,2013
Wann : 18.00-1.00Uhr
Wetter : Trocken West 3-4 Bft
Fang : 13 Dorsche 1 Kliesche
Tiefe : ca 4,00m
Köder : doppelvorfach  1gelbe 10mm perle 100 Wattis


----------



## Ruten Rookie

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo Peiner Freak,
Ich hab ne Frage an Dich und die ist absolut nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint, aber darf man von der Seebrücke in Grömitz angeln? Ich dachte das wäre verboten?  Oder ist das Jahreszeiten abhängig?
Du sprichst doch von der Brücke, die direkt von der Promenade abgeht und an deren Ende die Tauchglocke ist, richtig?
Wäre ne tolle Alternative, da wir dort ne kleine Ferienwohnung haben.

Würd mich freuen, wenn Du mir die Frage beantworten kannst!

Danke, Stephan


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

moin rookie die brücken sind nur im sommer für die anglers gesperrt gretz björn


----------



## Ruten Rookie

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ha, wie geil ist das denn!!!:vik:
Jetzt hab ich dann doch gleich ein paar mehr Fragen...
Haben die Dorsche dort eine vernünftige Größe?
Wie fängst Du sie? Ganz normal mit Grundmontage? Aber dann mit ner feineren Rute als ner Brandungspeitsche, oder? Wie weit muß man denn von der Spitze der Brücke noch rauswerfen oder einfach nur runterlassen zwischen den Brückenpfeilern?
Oder blinkerst Du sie auch!?!?!?!

Würd mich freuen, wenn du mir auch diese fragen beantworten kannst!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

am besten probierst du es einfach aus ich hab immer jeweils 2ruten links und rechts von der glocke ausgeworfen nach vorne ging nur grünzeug doppelvorfach 1 gelbe o. orangene perle 140 g und raus damit aja buttlöffel hat auch gefunzt


----------



## Ruten Rookie

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Cool, danke Dir. Endlich mal einer, der nicht aus allem ein Geheimnis macht! Daumen hoch!


----------



## Flodi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Vorne wo die hängergefahr am größten is gabs bei mir bisher immer die besten dorsche|kopfkrat


----------



## Pontonangler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin Moin

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es derzeit auf den Seebrücken um Lübeck,inbesondere Grömitz,dolle voll ist?Oder muss man schon am frühen Nachmittag aufschlagen um nen vernünftigen Platz zu bekommen?
Wir wollen nächste WE.mal nen versuch starten....


mfg


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz Seebrücke DLRG Häuschen
Wann : 4,2,13
Zeit: 20,00 uhr bis 23,30 uhr 
Köder : Wattwurm 
Fang : 2 Dorsche 26cm & 47cm
Wetter : Schneeregen , regen , hagel
Wind : West 3-6 bft 

auf der spitze waren 2 russen 3 kleine dorsche
heut abend gehts weiter und dann ab mittwoch 
hoffendtlich endlich mit dem boot raus
SoLong Björn


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz Seebrücke Spitze
Wann : 5,2,13
Zeit : 18.00uhr - 21.00uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Fang :  12 Dorsche 6 davon maßig & 1 Klische 
Wetter : Schneeregen 
Wind : West 3-4bft


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz Seebrücke DLRG Häuschen
Wann : 6,2,13
Zeit : 18,00uhr - 20,00 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Fang : 1 maßigen Dorsch 1 zu kleine kliesche
Wetter : kein wind


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

petri. du gehst ja abend für abend immer früher nach hause. die platten sind wohl weg zum laichen.


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri. du gehst ja abend für abend immer früher nach hause. *die platten sind wohl weg zum laichen*.


 
Mach keinen Mist, ich bin nächstes WE in Rerik und brauch was für die Pfanne!#t

Die sollen schneller laichen oder noch warten! |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

War mit boot draußen und danach noch brücke iwann ist ma gut ...
platten hatte ich seit montag 1 vernünftige und die war kommplett voll mit laich ...
So werd mich jetzt ma mit meinen freund Osborne beim filetieren unterhalten 
SoLong Björn


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Mach keinen Mist, ich bin nächstes WE in Rerik und brauch was für die Pfanne!#t
> 
> Die sollen schneller laichen oder noch warten! |kopfkrat|supergri


lohnt nicht willi. versuch es auf mefo. platten dann ab ca. april wieder


----------



## jonnythemaster

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Zingst Seebrücke
Wann : 8.2.13
Zeit : 21.00uhr bis 0.30uhr
Köder : Wattwurm 
Fang : 12 Platten 3 davon Maßig
Wetter : Schnee/Regen-Mix


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Seebrücke Heiligendamm
10.04. 11.04. Plattfisch läuft prima,auch im hellen!Und ordentliche größen,wenig kleine.Spät Nachts auch Dorsch,aber eher so grad Maßige.


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz 
Wann : 18,4,13
Zeit : 20,00 uhr - 1,30 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Fang : 21 Platten 1 dorsch  & 5 Platten 3 Dorsche wieder rein
Wetter : Trocken 4-5 Bft


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz
Wann : 19,4,13
Zeit : 21-4 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wetter : Trocken  -3Bft
Fang : 17 Platten 13 Dorsche


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 20.04.2013
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Uhrzeit: 18:00 - 00:30
Köder: 60 Wattis
Wetter: wolkenlos, anfangs um 7 grad, später um 2 Grad
Wind: Anfangs 2 aus N/NW, später praktisch 0 Wind
Montag: Von Schote Selbsgebaute Standard-Seitenarm-Durchläufer; "Holstein"
Fang: 5 maßige Flundern bis 31 cm, 11 untermaßige; 1 Dorsch um 30 cm

Herrlicher Abend auf der Seebrücke! Bisse begannen erst bei Fast-Dunkelheit, dann aber kontinuierlich bis etwa 00:00 Uhr. Zeitweilig Fisch an beiden Ruten. Beste Phase was maßige Fische anging zwischen 22:00 und 23:30. Ab 00:00 Uhr Beißflaute auf der ganzen Brücke. Passte aber, die Wattis waren fast leer.

Gute Fänge auch auf dem Brückenkopf nach rechts raus. Einige maßige Doubletten, dazu etliche -leider untermaßige- Dorsche nach vorne raus. Ich hatte meinen Stammplatz eingenommen, letzte Ausbuchtung vor dem Brückenkopf nach rechts raus, direkt über der Sandbank.

Was auffiel: Kaum Fehlbisse. Ruckelte es, saß der Fisch in den meisten Fällen. Hatte ich anders erwartet, da ich recht leicht fischte(80-100 gr.)

Randnotiz: erstes mal mit neuer feeder, die ich mir extra für die Seebrücke zugelegt habe. Spro Big River Pellet Feeder XH (WG 100-250gr) in 3,60m. Bisserkennung perfekt, war allerdings mit anfangs 140gr überfordert. Nach Umstieg auf 100 gr. Wurde das Wurfverhalten angenehmer und die Weiten größer. Habe sie gestern lieben gelernt, die Bisserkennung ist wirklich spitze. 3,60m die perfekte Länge für die Seebrücke.

Mitte Mai komme ich wieder, dann eine Woche. Es darf so weitergehen. 

Petri

Nachtrag: Ein paar Impressionen zum gestrigen Abend. Bei wenig Licht ist die Qualität leider sehr bescheiden.


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Grömitz
Wann : 21,4,13
Zeit : 17,00 - 23,30 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wetter : Trocken - 3Bft
Fang : 19 Platten & 10 Dorsche + viele kleine platten um die 10cm wieder rein natürlich


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Heiligendamm
Wann : 19.04.2013
Zeit : 17,00 - 1 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wetter : Trocken - Wind: 5-7 aus W bis NW
Fang : viele Miniplatten und wenige maßige bis 30 cm

Wo : Kühlungsborn
Wann : 20.04.2013
Zeit : 0130 - 0330 uhr
Köder : Wattwurm
Wetter : Trocken - Wind: 5-7 aus W bis NW
Fang : 3 Platten 28 bis 37 und 1 Dorsch 32


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Wo : Gròmitz
Wann : 23,4,13
Zeit : 20,30 - 00,30 
Köder : Wattwurm
Fang : 10 Platten & 1 Dorsch


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 27.04.2013
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Zeit: 18:00 - 01:00
Wind: Anfangs 2-3 aus N/NW, später bis 5-6 aus NW (entgegen der Voraussagen, welche abnehmend ansagten)
Wetter: Anfangs leicht bewölkt, später Sternenhimmel und steife Brise
Köder: 80 Wattis
Montage: Diverse selbstgebaute Vorfächer von Schote. 80-140 gr. 2 Ruten
Fang: 8 x Flundern 25-28 cm, 1 x 39 cm, ca. 15-20 Untermaßige. 2 Dorsche um 30 cm, schwimmen wieder.

Wieder ein schöner Abend. Die Platten sind gierig, schlucken tief. Viele Doubletten. Frühes Anschlagen ist angesagt. Bisse durchgängig von Anfang bis Ende mit kurzer Beißpause als der Wind deutlich zunahm. Wieder Bisse, als ich meine Würfe weit unter Land verlagerte. Dort hielten sich auch die Dorsche auf. Auf 60-80 m, hinter der ersten Bank. Hätte dort sicher noch einige auf die Planken legen können, aber gegen 01:00 wurde es dann wirklich ungemütlich und die Müdigkeit trieb mich ins Bett. 

Die große Platte war noch sehr schlank. Auffällig, dass alle Platten ausschließlich Muscheln im Magen hatten. Da kamen die Würmer wohl gerade recht. 

Mitte Mai wieder!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 06.05.2013
Wo: Warnemünde Westmole, "Ausguck"
Uhrzeit: 10:00 Uhr - 14:00 Uhr
Köder: 40 Wattis
Montage: 1 x ohne viel Klimbim, 1 x mit großen Auftriebsperlen
Wind: 1-2 umlaufend
Wetter: 20°, heiter, kaum Welle
Fänge: 5 x Flundern untermaßig, 1 x Flunder 28 cm, 1 x Möwe

Eigentlich nur zum Entspannen mit einem Kumpel für ein paar Tage nach W'münde gekommen. Kumpel wollte ausschlafen, also bin ich zur Mole gedackelt mit nötigstem Geschirr. Bisse kamen recht kontinuierlich, hatte ich nicht erwartet. Die Butt waren i.d.R. nur leicht unter Maß. Am Leuchtfeuer nebenan saß ein jugendlicher Glückspilz, holte Maßige um Maßige aus dem Wasser. 

Auffällig war: Auftriebsperlen waren gestern trotz ruhigem Wasser überhaupt nicht angesagt. Wesentlich mehr Bisse auf die einfache Montage mit wenigen, kleinen Perlen.

Dazu meine erste Möwe, ich bin nicht stolz drauf. Flog in die gespannte Schnur und riss mein Dreibein um. Konnte sich nach großem Kampf aus der Schnur befreien, ich denke und hoffe, sie kommt durch.

Unerwähnt darf auch nicht bleiben: Die Wattis vom Angelladen auf der Mittelmole waren leider von absolut minderwertiger Qualität. Sehr klein, einige waren bereits Matsch, die meisten waren nur noch mit Wasser gefüllte Hüllen. Schade, nicht nochmal. 

Ab Samstag dann eine Woche Kühlungsborn.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Nun noch mein etwas verspäteter Bericht zum Angelurlaub letzte Woche.

Datum: 11.05. bis 16.05.2013
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Uhrzeit: i.d.R. zwischen 18:00 - 2:00 Uhr
Köder: Silberner GT Bio Hyperbola II in 15 gr. , Wattis
Wetter: Die ersten Tage wechselhaft mit vielen bewölkten Phasen, oft gegen Abend Nieselregen, ab Mittwoch netter
Wind: Die ersten Tage eher aus S/SW, später umlaufend, gegen Ende der Woche auf O/NO drehend, meist zwischen Ententeich und 2-4.
Fänge: Gesamt ca. 40 maßige Flundern bis 41 cm, ca. 100 untermaßige, ungezählte Nemos, ein Dorsch ca. 50 cm beim Hochheben verloren, 13 Hornis, 1 x Mefo 51 cm

Schöner, fischreicher Urlaub. Bin dann doch jeden Abend auf der Brücke gelandet, die Fänge waren einfach zu gut, um etwas ausprobieren zu müssen. Habe allerdings meinen Stammplatz gewechselt. Anstatt letzte Ausbuchtung vor dem Brückenkopf wurde es nun meistens Brückenkopf, rechts raus. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man hier flexibler ist (etwas weiter halbrechts raus Richtung N Leogrund, also auch Dorsche, gerade rechts raus Sand, also Butt). Auch die Durchschnittsgröße der Platten war dort besser. Die meisten Maßigen lagen über 30 cm. 

Insgesamt i.d.R. kontinuierlich Bisse spät in die Nacht mit ausgeprägten Beißphasen, insbesondere bei wenig Wind. Ansonsten oft an beiden Ruten Fisch, auch gute Doubletten kamen hoch. Gierig geschluckt wird immernoch. Hakengröße bis 1/0 brachte etwas Besserung, aber natürlich auch mehr Fehlbisse. 

Nemos kamen viele hoch, jedoch tatsächlich nur Nemos. In der gesamten Zeit wurde kein Maßiger Dorsch auf die Planken gelegt. Ein ca. 50er hat sich beim Raufheben verabschiedet.

Die letzten 3 Tage waren die Hornis voll da. Schwimmender Sbiro mit Hornhechtschwänzen war der Bringer. Ich habe lediglich mit Blinker gefischt und einige schöne bis 70 cm verhaftet. Am letzten Tag dann meine erste MeFo dieses Jahr auf silbernen GT BIO Hyperbola, 15 gr.  

Ich vermisse die See. Wie ich mich kenne wird's nicht lange dauern bis mich die Sehnsucht wieder hochtreibt.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

3-4 aus nördlichen Richtungen. und das schon seit Tagen.
Also, Wattwürmer sind bestellt, heute nachmittag frei beantragt... und ab an die Ostsee auf eine Seebrücke.
:vik:
Bericht folgt!


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 04.06.2013
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Uhrzeit: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Wetter: sonnig, Wind Nordost2-3 später west bis Nordwest 3-4
Fänge: ich 30 Dorsche (einer gerade so maßig) und 2 Wittlinge)
Bissfrequenz ab 21:30Uhr unschlagbar. Leider alles viel zu klein. Es kamen auch nur 2 maßige Schollen raus, obwohl die Bedingeungen top waren (Wasser total trübe). Dazu ca. 1/2 Millarde Touristen (gefühlt). Aber ich habe mich entspannt. Lustig waren vorallem die Beifänge der anderen und Fänge der Tage davor: Rotauge ca. 35-40cm, Aland 52cm, Allmuttern, Aale. Bin ich im falschen Thread |kopfkrat
Hornhechtangeln war auch nummerisch gesehen ein Flop. kammen mehr Mefos raus als Hornhechte 
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich war entspannt:


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Seebrücke Grömitz
Angelzeit von 16:30 - 23:15

Gefangen haben wir ca. 30 Nemos zu zweit je 2 ruten und etliche kurze anfasser gehabt. es gab den ganzen Abend nicht einen maßigen Fisch unmöglich was da los ist #c 
Der einzige Vorteil daran ist das die ganzen Zwerge auf gute nächste Jahre hoffen lassen.


----------



## dorsch20

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Seebrücke Grömitz
> Angelzeit von 16:30 - 23:15
> 
> Der einzige Vorteil daran ist das die ganzen Zwerge auf gute nächste Jahre hoffen lassen.





Es  freut mich sehr, dass du so optimistisch bist.
Ich gebe aber zu denken, dass es schon seit mindestens 40Jahren massenhaft kleine Dorsche gibt.
Ich kann das behaupten, denn ich habs erlebt.


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Weiß einer,ob es Sperrzeiten gibt auf der Boltenhagener Seebrücke?


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 07.12.2013
Wo: Seebrücke Rerik
Uhrzeit: 04:00 - 20:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Wetter: wolkig, Schnee, Graupel, ein bisschen Sonne
Wind Nordwest 8-10,ab Mittag 6-7 
Fänge: -
Die Brücke war voller Angler. Mein Nachbar hatte Mittags zwei schöne, fette Dorsche. Im Dunkeln kamen dann noch 3 Maßige raus und eine Hand voll Nemos. 
Große Ratlosigkeit unter den Anglern #c
Highlight: Zwei Surfer haben die Wellen zum Reiten genutzt :m


----------



## MarcoZG

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum :6.12
Ort: Seebrücke Boltenhagen
Wetter : Sturm 
Uhrzeit: 14-23.00
Fänge : 7 Dorsche wovon einer 58 cm hatte und ein paar Platten

am nächsten Tag war es sehr windstill zum Abend und es kamen nur untermaßige Dorsche und sehr viele Platten


----------



## Wurmvernichter

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 11.12.2013
Zeit   :  16:00-Ca.23:00 Uhr
Grömitzer Seebrücke
Köder :Wattwürmer

Hatte heute 5 Dorsche. Konnte davon leider nur zwei  mitnehmen,den anderen dreien habe ich die Freiheit geschenkt. Auf das  sie bald ausgewachsen gelandet werden können.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum:30.03.2014
Zeit: gegen 9 Uhr
Seebrücke Heiligendamm
Köder: Blinker
Fang: ein Seehase

Beeindruckend fand ich die ausgestrahlte Ruhe und die Hilfsbereitschaft zwischen den beiden Anglern. Wir 3 Zuschauer wurden aufgefordert zu fotografieren, wir fieberten mit und durften alle den Fisch berühren. Bericht hier.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13.04.2014
Uhrzeit: 20:45-23:45
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Wind aus W; abends dichte Wolkendecke- zur Nacht hin klarer Himmel über dem Wasser; Vollmond

Gerät: 1x Spinrute mit Heringspaternoster 
Fänge: 10 Heringe

Bisse kamen vorwiegend nach 21:30, aber im Ganzen recht gleichmäßig verteilt über die Zeit. Kein berauschender "heringstypischer Hunderterfang", aber ich bin vollauf zufrieden mit dem Abend :q Zumal meine elende Schneiderphase gleich beim ersten Mal Montage eintauchen beendet wurde, als beim dritten Zupfer der erste Hering einstieg :vik::vik::vik:. Danach juckte mich auch die spätere Kontrolle der WSP nicht mehr :q


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 12.04.2014
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Uhrzeit: 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Köder: Wattis
Wetter: Anfangs leicht bewölkt, später zuziehend, ab 22:30 Sprühregen.
Wind 2 aus W/NW
Fänge: 7 Flundern 25-41 cm, 8 Untermaßige Flundern, 1 Nemo.

Eigentlich nur zum Urlaub mit der Freundin oben gewesen wollte ich ihr dann am Samstag doch mal Spontan die Angelei auf Seebrücken zeigen.

Mit nur einer Rute (Heavy Feeder - fische ich ausschließlich von der Seebrücke auf Butt) und dem Allernötigsten ausgestattet verlief der Abend fangtechnisch überraschend positiv. Die Durchschnittsgrößen waren gut, Doubletten kamen gelegentlich hoch und die 41er hat ordentlich Alarm gemacht. Ein angelnder Kollege hatte auf dem Brückenkopf nach vorne raus einige gute Dorsche bis 48 cm. Auch hier stimmten die Durchschnittsgrößen. Es gab schon Tage in KüBo, da lag der Anteil an Maßigen Fischen bei 1:10. 

Alles in allem ein schöner Angelabend an dem mein Frauchen ihren Ekel vor Wattis und Plattfischen verloren hat#6


----------



## catchandfun

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Lecker #h


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Dickes Petri


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13.05.2014
Uhrzeit: 18:30-22:30
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Wind aus W; dichte Wolkendecke; Vollmond

Gerät: 1x Spinrute mit Blinker; 2x Brandungsrute; 1x Pilkrute 
Köder: Blinker, Wattwurm, Hornhechtfetzen an Posen- und Grundmontage, Heringsfetzen (die leider völlig nutzlos waren, weil die durch das Einfrieren so weich wurden, dass sie schon beim anködern auseinanderfielen)
Fänge: 2 Hornhechte (64 und 56 cm) und einen geschenkten 55er Horni; beim Zusammenpacken war dann noch ein 21 cm Dörschlein etwas zu gierig



Fazit: Mal wieder ein super Abend zum Abschalten von der Welt. Gleich beim zweiten mal Blinker auswerfen knallte nach 4...5m einspinnen der erste Horni auf den Haken. Und nebenbei hat sich mal wieder bewiesen, dass Angler ein nettes, geselliges Völkchen sind. Hier wurden Tipps gegeben, dort wurd sich über dies und das ausgetauscht und selbst den Fang und überschüssige Wattis bekommt man geschenkt.

Allerdings hat man die "13" im Datum heute öfter zu spüren bekommen. Ein verlorener (heute zum ersten mal benutzter) Blinker durch einen Abriss beim Auswerfen weil sich die Sehne unbemerkt vertüdelt hat (wenige Minuten danach war mein Nebenangler auch der Meinung seinen Blinker auf Tiefe zu schicken. Und nach einem zweiten mal Vertüdeln (zum Glück ohne Köderverlust) besaß die Spule nur noch die halbe Schnurrfüllung.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 13.05.2014
Wo: Seebrücke Graal-Müritz
Uhrzeit: 18:00 - 21:30 Uhr
Köder: 20 Wattis
Wetter: Sonne-Wolken-Mix, Wind West5
Fänge: 4 untermaßige Platten
Fazit: Für die Bedingungen waren die Platten einfach zu klein. Aber mit zwei netten Anglern Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Und Sinn des Ausfluges war es auch mehr, mal eine neue Seebrücke kennenzulernen.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

... hach, wenn ich das hier so sehe, wird es mal wieder Zeit 1-2 Platte zu jagen! #6


----------



## Matten_K

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 14.05./15.05.2014
Zeit: Dahme 19 Uhr bis Mitternacht / Haffkrug 15:30 Uhr bis 20 Uhr
Ort: Seebrücke Dahme & Haffkrug 
Wetter: 14.05. 6 bft aus Nordwest / 15.05. 2-3 bft aus Nordost 
Fang: in Dahme zwei Nemos und zwei Heringe / Haffkrug: 2 Schollen und 1 Kliesche, alles leider untermaßig 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Sonstiges: Die Heringe waren Beifang, auf eine fast eingeholte Montage,  die ich eigentlich kontrollieren wollte, aber wegen eines Bisses noch mal abgestellt hatte. Dadurch schlingerten die beiden Wattis an der Oberfläche rum. 
Wenn jemand mir sagen kann, ob in Dahme denn nun das angeln von der Seebrücke verboten ist, wäre ich dankbar über eine PN. Im Internet stehen alte Posts , dass es verboten ist. Vor Ort ist kein Schild zu sehen und es waren einige andere Angler da.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 16.05.2014

 Uhrzeit: 18:00-24:00
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Wind 2 Bft (abnehmend) aus W; 

Gerät: 1x Spinrute mit Blinker; 2x Brandungsrute
Köder: Blinker,  Wattwurm
Fänge: 2 Dorsche (42 und 41 cm), 1 Nemo (21 cm), 1 Platte (32 cm) 

Fazit: Trotz schönstem Wetter war absolut kein Hornhecht zu holen. Mit 6 (und mehr) Anlgern kamen nur 4...5 Hornis an Land. Dafür waren die Dorsche mit Anbruch der Dämmerung gierig und schnappten sowohl nach den ausgeworfenen Blinkern als auch nach den Wattis an der Grundmontage. Nebenan kamen immer wieder Handtellergroße Platten an die Schnur.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 20.05.2014

 Uhrzeit: 17:00-22:00
Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Wind 1 Bft (abnehmend) aus E; 

Gerät: 1x Spinrute mit Blinker
Köder: Blinker
Fänge: 2 Hornhechte (beide direkt unter der Brücke verloren) ; 1 Scholle (15 cm ... Beim Grundblinkern im Schwanz gehakt- jetzt schwimmt sie fröhlich weiter :m)

Fazit: Ich fange an zu zweifeln #d Während bei schlechtem Wetter (Wolken, Sturm, Wellen etc.) Hornhecht nach Hornhecht an Land gezogen wurde, war bei den letzten beiden Angelausflügen bei top (Hornhecht-)Wetter kein Fisch zu holen. Wenn ich nichts fange...ok mach ich was falsch...wenn alle nichts fangen...#q . Was heute in Massen ging waren kleine Tobis.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Datum: 20.05.2014
> 
> Uhrzeit: 17:00-22:00
> Ort: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
> Wetter: Wind 1 Bft (abnehmend) aus E;
> 
> Gerät: 1x Spinrute mit Blinker
> Köder: Blinker
> Fänge: 2 Hornhechte (beide direkt unter der Brücke verloren) ; 1 Scholle (15 cm ... Beim Grundblinkern im Schwanz gehakt- jetzt schwimmt sie fröhlich weiter :m)
> 
> Fazit: Ich fange an zu zweifeln #d Während bei schlechtem Wetter (Wolken, Sturm, Wellen etc.) Hornhecht nach Hornhecht an Land gezogen wurde, war bei den letzten beiden Angelausflügen bei top (Hornhecht-)Wetter kein Fisch zu holen. Wenn ich nichts fange...ok mach ich was falsch...wenn alle nichts fangen...#q . Was heute in Massen ging waren kleine Tobis.



Hmmm... das der Hornhecht gerne wieder den Haken verlässt ist völlig normal... Bei 10 Bissen auf normalen Drilling, ohne Nachläufer Bleiben vllt. 2 Hornhechte kleben! Tipp: mach an dem Blinker zu dem Haken ein Stück Seidenfaden (silkrogen)
Mit ran und du wirst sehen, der Hornhecht bleibt dran!:vik:
Wie viele Attacken hast du denn gehabt?


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> Tipp: mach an dem Blinker zu dem Haken ein Stück Seidenfaden (silkrogen)
> Mit ran und du wirst sehen, der Hornhecht bleibt dran!:vik:
> Wie viele Attacken hast du denn gehabt?



Das mit den Fäden hatte ich schonmal, bin aber wieder von abgekommen. Es ist des Öfteren eine Heidenarbeit die verwickelten Fäden wieder freizubekommen. :q

Ich hatte (abgesehen von den zwei Bissen) nur einen oder zwei Anfasser. Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus. 6 Angler haben insgesamt...4 oder 5 Hornhechte geangelt, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ansonsten kein/kaum Fischkontakt am Blinker und Fetzen. Hat der Schwarm Kühlungsborn übergangen |bigeyes:c?


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Ich hatte (abgesehen von den zwei Bissen) nur einen oder zwei Anfasser. Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus. 6 Angler haben insgesamt...4 oder 5 Hornhechte geangelt, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ansonsten kein/kaum Fischkontakt am Blinker und Fetzen. Hat der Schwarm Kühlungsborn übergangen |bigeyes:c?



also um auf Hornhecht zu gehen würde ich mir einen anderen Ort aussuchen... eine Bucht, wo evt. Süßwasser mit im Spiel ist, dort wo das Wasser Flach wird zieht es den Hornhecht zum Leichen hin... bei uns ist es der Strelasund bzw. die Boddengebiete 

Wathose an, rein ins Wasser und du kannst sogar an manchen Orten beobachten, wie der Hornhecht seinen Balz-spiel in unmittelbarer Nähe vollbringt :q natürlich nur am richtigen Ort, zur richtigen Zeit :vik:


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Datum:* 12.07.2014
*Uhrzeit: *18:15-00:15
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* Vollmond; bewölkt zum Ende leichter Regen; Wind 2-3 aus N-E ;

*Köder:* Blinker; GuFi; Tobis 
*Fang:* 3 Miesmuscheln (alle drei "schwimmen" wieder :m)*
Fazit: *Ein weiteres Mal Schneider :c.  Aber bis auf 3 Dorsche (2 maßig) kam nirgends was hoch. Beinahe eine  50er...60er Mefo an der Strippe gehabt. Ich sah nur plötzlich 5 cm vom  Köder entfernt an der Oberfläche etwas großes, silbriges Buckeln und  wieder auf Tiefe gehen :c. Beim nächsten Mal klappts.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*WER: *2 Freunde und ich
*Datum:* 29.08.2014
*Uhrzeit: *17:15 - 02:30
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* Wind NE-N, 0-1 Bft, bewölkt, gegen Mitternacht ein kurzer Schauer

*Köder:* Blinker; Wattwürmer; Heringspaternoster
*Fang ich:* 8 Heringe*
Fazit: *Von 17 uhr bis Mitternacht bei allen Anglern (fast) kein Fischkontakt. In der Dämmerung kamen 3 oder 4 schöne Hornhechte in Strandnähe auf Fischfetzen an Pose raus. Ein Versuch mit Blinker mitten im Naturköderfeld ergab aber nichtmal einen Nachläufer. Die Hornis waren wohl launisch :m. Gegen Mitternacht fing es an zu regnen und wir waren gerade am zusammenpacken, als ein Mitangler uns um Hilfe gebeten hat. Er hatte eine kleine Fledermaus mit der Sehne gefangen, die sich nicht wieder selbst befreien konnte. Nach einigen Minuten war die Kleine wieder frei, aber noch ziemlich nass vom Regen und mächtig am zittern. Also hat sie es sich erstmal auf meinem Arm bequem gemacht, bevor sie weitergeflattert ist #6. Während wir die Fledermaus befreit haben, stiegen bei den Anglern um uns herum die Heringe ein. Also Angel wieder raus, Paternoster dran und her mit den Heringen :vik:. Wäre die Fledermaus nicht gewesen wären wir wieder Schneider gewesen.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*WER: *2 Freunde und ich
*Datum:* 24.08.2014
*Uhrzeit: *17:00 - 01:45
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* Wind SW-S, 2-3 Bft, teils Wolken

*Köder:* Blinker; Wattwürmer; Tobse; Heringspaternoster
*Fang ich:* 2 Dorsche (48cm und 39cm), 1 Wittling (25cm), ein Hornhecht (52cm); zwei Heringe* und Nessi?!?! |bigeyes
Fazit: *Ein wie ich finde sehr gelungener Tagesausklang. Da ich beim letzen Mal mit Blinker keinen Erfolg hatte, habe ich es diesmal mit Tobse an der Pose probiert. Klappt kann ich euch sagen . Kurz nach dem ersten Einwurf hing der erste am Band. Danach verließ mich leider mein Glück und ließ mich 5 weitere Hornhechte verlieren. Mein Kumpel hat nebenbei auch 3 auf Pose verloren. Mit der Dämmerung wurde es immer voller auf der Seebrücke. Und aktiver. Die Bissen kamen in den frühen Nachtstunden am laufenden Band. Überall wurden prachtvolle Dorsche auf Wattwurm rausgeholt. 

Und dann passierte es. Irgendetwas knallt in meine Grundrute. Anschlag sitzt, der Fisch hängt, der steife Brandungsknüppel biegt sich zum Kreis. Irgendwas gewaltiges sitzt da am anderen Ende und knallt mir teilweise heftige Schläge ins Handgelenk. Nach 3m anstrengenden einkurbeln passiert nichts mehr. Das Vieh hat sich irgendwo festgesetzt. Ich versuch weiter zu pumpen. keine Chance. Ab und an konnte ich die einen oder anderen 10cm gewinnen, zweimal nahm ne kurze Flucht wieder Sehne runter. Dann wieder Ruhe. Wieder 10 cm weitereingekurbelt. Wieder festgesetzt. Zwischendrin einige harte Schläge im Handgelenk. Nach etlichen Minuten geht ein Ruck durch die Rute, die Spitze schnellt nach oben. NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN. Beide Haken meiner Brandungsmontage sind weg. Abgerissen. Und so bleibt die Frage: Was hing da am Haken? |bigeyes#d


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Evtl ein Aal, hatte auch schonmal ein solches Erlebnis.
 Wurde bei mir durch Festsitzen des Fisches und anschließendem Schnurbruch beendet...


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ja die Vermutung haben wir auch. Nur wissen werden wir es nie. #6


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

moinsen,
also wenn sich der fisch festgesetz hat bleibt nur aal.
oder die schnur hat sich von anfang an irgendwo vertüddelt und der fisch wirkte deshalb so schwer...

vom kopf aus nach links gibt`s so eine blöde ecke...da hab ich schon nen fetten dorsch so verloren...


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Also ein Hänger kann ich zu 99,9% ausschließen. Aal klingt aber plausibel. Ein Freund hat vor kurzem bei unserem Ausflug einen 42cm Aal gefangen und verdammt hatte das kleine Vieh Kraft. Da glaub ich gerne, dass ich seinen großen Bruder dran hatte. |bigeyes

Btw: Wenn mir sowas nochmal passiert, wie muss ich den Fisch dann händeln? Sollte ich die Spannung halten oder sollte ich Spannung rausnehmen oder was wäre das Beste?


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Also ein Hänger kann ich zu 99,9% ausschließen. Aal klingt aber plausibel. Ein Freund hat vor kurzem bei unserem Ausflug einen 42cm Aal gefangen und verdammt hatte das kleine Vieh Kraft. Da glaub ich gerne, dass ich seinen großen Bruder dran hatte. |bigeyes
> 
> Btw: Wenn mir sowas nochmal passiert, wie muss ich den Fisch dann händeln? Sollte ich die Spannung halten oder sollte ich Spannung rausnehmen oder was wäre das Beste?


 

Hau richtig fest auf die Rute drauf, die Vibration mag der Aal nicht und es kann sein, dass er sich dann kurz löst. Dann schnell einkurbeln bevor er sich wieder festsetzt. So mach ich es beim Aalangeln, wobei es nicht immer klappt.:e


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*WER: *2 Freunde und ich
*Datum:* 15.09.2014
*Uhrzeit: *18:15 - 01:00
*Ort:* Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
*Wetter:* Wind ENE, 4 Bft, wenige Wolken, nachts klar, 0.6m Welle

*Köder:* Blinker; Wattwürmer; Heringspaternoster, Tobse, Hering
*Fang ich:* 20 Heringe, 8 Wittlinge...UND MEINE ERSTE MEFO (38cm) :vik::vik::vik:
*Fazit: *Mal wieder an der Brücke gewesen und Köder gebadet. Mit Blinker war nicht viel zu reißen. Bei dem Wetter kam der einfach nicht auf Grund.

19:12- Meine Hornhechtpose wandert plötzlich, trotz SW Drift, nach Norden. Anschlag sitzt, Fisch hängt. Die Freude ist groß, denn es gibt wieder Hornhecht zum räuchern- LECKER! Dann kommt der Fisch an die Oberfläche. Moment! Die Farbe stimmt, die Körperform aber nicht. Vergiss den Hornhecht, da zappelt meine allererste Meerforelle am Haken. Die Freude steigt ins Unermessliche. Kescher raus und rumführen zum Anleger- diese Schönheit hebe ich nicht einfach aus dem Wasser. Und dann liegt sie in meinen Händen. 38cm pure Schönheit. Leider zu klein zum Mitnehmen, aber die aufwendige Hakenoperation hat sie dennoch überstanden und schwimmt jetzt wieder fröhlich und schickt hoffentlich bald Mutti vorbei. :vik:

Recht früh gingen diesmal die Laternen an. 20 Uhr. Also Heringsvorfach ran und rein. Schon kurz darauf kamen überall die ersten Heringe raus. Es gab viel, aber kleine. 18-24cm waren meine Durchschnittsmaße. Auf Grund ging diesmal fast gar nichts, aber meine Pose in 2m Wassertiefe war für die Wittlinge scheinbar unwiderstehlich. 

Alles in allem ein sehr schöner -und auf vielfältige Weise- mein bislang erfolgreichster Tag seit meiner Rückkehr ins Anglerleben. :vik:


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> 38cm pure Schönheit. Leider zu klein zum Mitnehmen



ja schade und denke dran. mefo ab 15.9 schonzeit


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Jap :m Eigendlich sollte es auch ein Horni werden. Also Maul langziehen und Körper auf Länge walzen, dann passt das.  Aber damit hab ich meine diesjährige "möchte ich fangen"-Liste für Salzwasserfische komplett. :m

und kann es kaum erwarten, wenn es wieder losgeht mit Mefo.


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

@Aardaaroth

Moin Moin, und Petri,

darf ich fragen worauf du die Wittlinge erwischt hast?


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

den Größten auf Grund mit Heringsfetzen (war der einzige, der auf Grund gebissen hat) den Rest mit Tobs- und Heringsfetzen in 1.5-2m tiefe an der hornhechtpose ... und das ging wie am Fließband.  Alles westlich Höhe Brückenkopf.


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moinsen, 
wir wollten gestern in grömitz auf die Brücke da is allerdings das angeln mittlerweile komplett verboten. Meine frage ist nun, könnt ihr mir sagen von welchen Brücken in schleswig holstein noch geangelt werden darf...???


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin, ich war am letzten Freitag in Dahme und habe vom Strand aus geangelt. Habe vorher noch an der Seebrücke vorbeigeschaut und da standen 3 Angler. Ob es verboten war weiss ich allerdings nicht genau. Früher durfte man dort jedenfalls saisonweise (glaube so Okt. - März) angeln.G


----------



## Dorschandi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Kellenhusen ab dem 1.11


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Datum: 03.11.2014
Uhrzeit: 17:30-21:00
Ort: Seebrücke Grömitz
Wetter: Wind aus Süd, angesagt waren 4-5BF, kam mir stärker vor
Gerät: 3 Ruten auf Grund 
Köder: Wattwurm 
Fänge: 2 Dorsche mit 38 cm dazu 7 Nemos und 2 kleine Platten

Fazit: eigentlich wollte ich nach Bliesdorf an die Brandung, musste dort aber feststellen, dass ich mein Zelt vergessen habe und bei dem Wind hatte ich keine Lust meine Vorfächer am Strand zu suchen, also nach Grömitz auf die Seebrücke gefahren.


----------



## blue pearl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ist das Angeln von der Seebrücke Grömitz erlaubt?


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Ist das Angeln von der Seebrücke Grömitz erlaubt?



Ja vom 1.11_31.3.


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Woher hast du die Info Baum 1309? Das Schild vorne gibt darüber keine Info....


----------



## Mafiatorte

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin,

das bekommt man so in der Gemeindeverwaltung mitgeilt und es steht auch gut versteckt irgendwo im Internet.

Das Schild wird übrigens immer am ersten Werktag im November abgeschraubt.

Zurück zum Thema,

an sich selbe Parameter wie bei Baum1309 allerdings mit nur mit 2 völlig ungeeigneten Ruten.
Gefangen haben wir trotzdem ganz gut, 3 Platten um 30cm und einen Dorsch haben wir mitgenommen. Dazu kamen noch 4 untermaßige Dorsche und 3 untermaßige Platte.

lg


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info Baum 1309? Das Schild vorne gibt darüber keine Info....


 
Wie Mafiatorte bereit geschrieben hat.. ich hatte im Frühjahr mal direkt die Stadtverwaltung angeschrieben und die Mail hab ich immer in meiner Angelbox falls doch mal ein Problem geben sollte.

@ Mafiatorte

Petri zu den Fängen, wart ihr noch lange?


----------



## SveMa

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 10.11.2014
Seebrücke: Grömitz
Wetter: trocken und wolkig
Wind: S-SO 3-4
Strömung: mäßig
Angelzeit: 15.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit draußen
Fang: 2 Platten, 13 Dorsche, davon 7 Nemos
Kommentar: Das war mein zweites Mal an der Ostsee, aber bestimmt nicht mein letztes mal !


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Jemand los gewesen dieses Wochenende?


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: Nen Nachbar und ich
Datum: 20.12.2014
Seebrücke: Graal-Müritz
Wetter: Trocken, mal Regen, mal Hagel und wenn es trocken war kam die Gischt über die Brücke wie eine Dusche
Wind: W 6 Böen bis 8
Strömung: ab 240g Kralle blieb die Montage liegen
Angelzeit: 14.30 - 20.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Weitwurfsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: ca 20 bis 40m
Fang: 14maßige Dorsche, 6 Platte und ca 6 Nemos die fröhlich planschen, Mein Kumpel: 2 maßige Dorsche...
Kommentar: Bei herrlichstem Platzregen mit einer leichten Brise haben nen Nachbar und ich unser Angelzeug morgens um 10 gepackt. Ab nach Graal Müritz 
Unterwegs Wattwürmer abgeholt und in Graal Müritz selber erstmal nen Bier und 4 Fischbrötchen inhaliert.
Um 14Uhr dann so langsam begonnen das Angelzeug fertig zu machen, bei solch einem Wetter sind schliesslich kaum Touristen unterwegs. Die Beiden üblichen Fidschis waren auch da, dass die nicht weggeflogen sind... 
Der Auf- und später der Abbau waren ein Kampf...
Ich nahm die linke Ecke und mein Nachbar die Rechte. Die beiden Fidschis waren auch komplett auf der westlichen Seite.
Im Hellen hatten wir direkt Bisse und ich konnte schöne Plattfische bis 37cm landen, sobald es dunkel wurde kam nur noch Dorsch. Es waren Einige Untermaßige, nen paar um die 40cm und die Meisten zwischen 50 und 55cm. Einen über 60cm hab ich leider die Brücke nicht hochgekriegt. Es hat gebissen wie verrückt, wenn man die Bisse gesehen hat... Um 19.30Uhr waren meine 60 Wattwürmer alle. Auf der rechten Seite ging leider gar nichts, bis auf seine 2 Dorsche. Und das trotz gleicher Montage. 
Ein genialer Angeltag, das war Erlebnissangeln.
Und ich habe festgestellt, dass mein Angelanzug dicht hält. Auch die Taschen wenn das Wasser drin steht... Die Gischt kam öfter über die Brücke rüber.
Es waren noch andere Angler auf dem Laufsteg der Brücke und die haben nichts gefangen.
Und selbst die kleinen Dorsche waren extrem Fleischig!

Petri Heil
Bastian


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ahso, ein Fidschi hat extrem gut Dorsch gefangen. Die haben aber auch mit 4 Haken Montagen geangelt. Ich vermute so um die 25 maßige Dorsche und auch da, sehr Viele über 50cm.
Der Andere hatte vielleicht 10 Fische.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Ahso, ein Fidschi hat extrem gut Dorsch gefangen.* Die haben aber auch mit 4 Haken Montagen geangelt*. Ich vermute so um die 25 maßige Dorsche und auch da, sehr Viele über 50cm.
> Der Andere hatte vielleicht 10 Fische.



petri zum fang!!


wie darf man das verstehen?|kopfkrat

 Für jede Angel sind zwei Anbissstellen, beim Heringsangeln ein  
Vorfach (Paternoster) mit sechs Anbissstellen zulässig.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

was sind denn fidschis?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Menschen mit Schlitzaugen


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Dorschwilli: Da wir auch schon vor 18Uhr geangelt haben, erlaube ich mir jetzt nicht irgendwelche Gesetzestexte zu zitieren.
Aber pro Angeln waren 4 Haken mit Wattwürmer dran...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

pro angler sind 3ruten a 6 anbissstellen erlaubt...wurde wohl irgendwann geändert


----------



## O.B.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

gesetzt brandungsangel 2 handangeln geht nicht 3 handangeln


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

küste mv: 3 ruten mit bis zu 6 anbissstellen.


----------



## O.B.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

ich glaube nicht 3 handangeln. immer mit 2 handangeln


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



O.B. schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht 3 handangeln. immer mit 2 handangeln


manch ein ist sturr
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/KueFVO_2014.pdf


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

ihr habt recht!!  6 anbissstellen


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ich hab Denen ja mal ein FullHouse gewünscht 
Soweit sind die Fidschis da auch wirklich ordentlich, untermßige Fische dürfen wieder schwimmen und die wissen was se machen.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Russen in Heiligendamm...


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 08.02.2015
Seebrücke: Graal-Müritz
Wetter: Sonne, Sonne und Sonne
Wind: vormittags N6-8, Ab Mittag langsam auf west drehend und runter bis auf 4-5
Angelzeit: 07.00 - 19.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 10-35m 
Fang: zum mitnehmen 6 Dorsche 48-54cm und 4 Platten um die 30 cm
Kommentar: Bericht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4288408&posted=1#post4288408


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Dann melde ich mich nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder |wavey:

Wann: 16.03.2015 ; 18:15-22:45
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Wetter: Klar ; 3-4 aus Ost ; mäßige Wellen
Köder: Heringspaternoster
Fang: 27 Heringe (22-30 cm)

Fazit: Egal WAS ich heute gemacht habe...ich sollte es öfter machen. |kopfkrat 
Komme mit einem Beutel voller Heringe zurück, während alle anderen NICHTS gefangen haben. Während ich teilweise Biss auf Ansage hatte und meine 2. Angel schon beiseite gestellt habe, weil ich dafür keine Zeit hatte, guckten alle anderen ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche (Bei 6 weiteren Anglern kamen insgesamt nur 9-12 Heringe und auf Grund 3 Minidorsch und Kleinplatten raus). Egal wo ich stand, dort stand der Hering, meine Angelkollegen 1m links und rechts gingen aber meistens leer aus, während bei mir Fisch um Fisch hochkam. Dieser Tag tat nach den ganzen Schneideraktionen der letzten Ausflüge mal wieder richtig gut. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Letzten Montag (30.03.) in Kübo gewesen. Schöner Sturm aus West, welcher leider auch die Abdeckung meiner Kühlbox verweht hat (vielleicht hat sie ja jemand gefunden? Weiß und rechteckig). Im Hellen gegen 19.30 Uhr kam der erste Dorsch. Insgesamt 10, wovon ich 6 um 45cm mitgenommen habe. Kurz vor 12 war Schluss. Petri!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

14.04. wieder in Kübo. Ab Dunkelheit massenweise untermaßige Dorsche und einige Flundern bis 35. Bis 1 Uhr gesellten sich 5 maßige Dorsche dazu. Ein Tag zum Vergessen, wenn man nicht so drauf steht permanent Kleinstfische zu landen, auch wenn glücklicherweise nur wenige tief geschluckt haben.


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Moin,
ich war Gestern auf der Seebrücke in Rerik.
Bei dem Schietwetter und unter der Woche dachte ich etwas Ruhe zu haben... ich dachte...
Fangtechnisch hatte ich 5 Platte von 32cm bis 39cm und einen Wittling. (zwischen 16Uhr und 22.30Uhr)
Bei den Anderen kamen zwar Dorsche bis 50cm raus, aber Alles in Allem war es nicht sehr berauschend.

Erst recht nicht das Verhalten einiger Angler... Sich irgendwo Zwischendrängeln wollen, um dann bei Windstärke 4 mit 100g ohne Kralle zu angeln... Kreuz und Quer werfen, aber die Anderen haben ja angefangen schon so zu werfen. Zwei fingen sich fast das Prügeln an, als zwei Andere gingen und die Plätze frei wurden.
Schlimmer wie im Kindergarten!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Das kenne ich mit diesen Querwerfern und Dränglern. 

Fürchterlich


----------



## Pontonangler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Gestern die neue Seebrücke in Niendorf eingeweiht ....
Fang:7 Dorsche,gerade so maßig
        2 Platte +knapp 20 Heringe
        2 schöne Dorsche verloren ....
        viele zu kleine Dorsche + 2 Krabben
Fazit:von allem etwas gefangen Gestern,langweilig wurde es nicht 
       die neue Brücke ist echt klasse geworden,massig platz,vor allem die ganze Nacht beleuchtet.Da kann man die Kopflampe getrost zu Hause lassen ...


----------



## karpfenjaeger

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo ihr, 

wie schaut es denn aus momentan mit Fisch. Geht was, oder sollte man lieber zu Hause bleiben?


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 30.01.2016
Seebrücke: Graal-Müritz
Wetter: bedeckt, teilweise Regen
Wind: SW4-5, 
Angelzeit: 04.00 - 07.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50-60m 
Fang: 2 Platten 25+29cm
Kommentar: Kumpel hatte nichts.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 31.01.2016
Seebrücke: Graal-Müritz
Wetter: bedeckt, teilweise Regen
Wind: W6-7, 
Angelzeit: 04.00 - 07.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 40-50m 
Fang: 2 Dorsche 45+49cm
Kommentar: Kumpel hatte nichts. Bei 2 weiteren Anglern eine Flunder.
Alles in Allem sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 07.05.2016
Seebrücke: Prerow
Wetter: schöne, warme Nacht
Wind: nada
Angelzeit: 22.00 - 03.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis, Knieper
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 40-50m 
Fang: 7 Platten zwischen 30 und 40 - zum Spaß noch ein paar Heringe nebenher gezuppelt. Es kamen immer mal wieder Phasen wo man richtig viele Winz-Platten gefangen hat. 1/0er Haken mit 2-3 Wattis haben die Kollegen dann wenigstens nicht bis ganz nach unten schlucken können ...
Kommentar: Ein schöner Urlaubsabschluss. :m


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 16.05.2016
Seebrücke: Heiligendamm
Wetter: bedeckt, teilweise Regen,
Wind: W4-5, 
Angelzeit: 02.30 - 07.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 40-50m 
Fang: 12 Platte 30-38cm
Kommentar: Fänge waren in Ordnung, obwohl ich mir mehr erhofft habe. 3 Tage vorher wurde ohne Wind bei glasklarem Wasser besser gefangen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

? 12 Dorsche 30 und 38 und auf dem Bild eine Flunder? 2 Tage vorher Windstill? Du hast den Beitrag wohl direkt nach einer erholsamen Mütze Schlaf geschrieben? Am 14.05. (zwischen 2 und 4 Uhr) bin ich in Kübo fast von der Brücke geflogen. Dafür gab es aber gute Platten.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> ? 12 Dorsche 30 und 38 und auf dem Bild eine Flunder? 2 Tage vorher Windstill? Du hast den Beitrag wohl direkt nach einer erholsamen Mütze Schlaf geschrieben? Am 14.05. (zwischen 2 und 4 Uhr) bin ich in Kübo fast von der Brücke geflogen. Dafür gab es aber gute Platten.



#6#6#6 Gut aufgepasst.
 Habe den Beitrag korrigiert |rolleyes
 Freitagabend war es windstill. Und da wurde bei glasklarem Wasser gut gefangen.
 Hätte mich ja auch mal bei dir melden können. Dann wären wir zusammen los.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Frisch zurück aus KüBo, ein kleiner Bericht:

Montag, 23.05.2016
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Angelzeit: 18:30 bis 22:00
Wind: Anfangs 2-3 aus W, später 4-5 aus NW
Wetter: Anfangs bewölkt, 21°, später einsetzender Nieselregen mit Aufziehen einer starken Gewitterfront über Land.
Köder: Wattis, nebenher einige Würfe mit dem Snaps
Fang: Nix. Schneider. 2-3 kaum verwertbare Bisse. 

Verantwortlich dafür mache ich a) die Platzwahl: Als ich gegen 18:00 auf der Brücke ankam war bis auf die Stirnseite bereits alles belegt. Den Platz an der Front habe ich sonst immer nur widerwillig und bei Platzmangel genommen nachdem ich dort in der Anfangszeit einige Abrisse hatte und auch nur selten gute Fänge. Das gibt mir von vornherein kein "gutes Gefühl", das mag ich nicht. Und b) das Aufziehende Gewitter welches gegen 21:45 fast über uns war und ich für mich selber entschieden habe dass es unverantwortlich wäre weiter die Kohlefaser-Stöcke und mich selbst dort in die Luft zu recken. Erstaunlich war der Fang eines netten Mitanglers: Eine ordentliche Plötze hat den Watti genommen. 

Besser wurde es indes an Tag 2
Dienstag, 24.05.2016
Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
Angelzeit: 17:30 bis 23:30
Wind: Stramme Brise mit Anfangs 4 aus W, später 3 aus W
Wetter: Sehr diesig aber trocken, 15°
Köder: Wattis, Sbiro mit Heringsfetzen
Fang: 1 x Dorsch 42 cm, 3 x Flundern 1 x 26 cm, 1 x 29 cm, 1 x 35 cm, 1 x Scholle 26 cm, 6 x Horni 55 bis 82 cm, 5 Platte leicht unter Maß, 2 Nemos <30 cm

Wesentlich besserer Abend. Die Hornis bissen ohne Scheu auf den Fetzen, schluckten Tief und gierig. Als die Bissfrequenz an den Grundruten höher wurde lag der Sbiro die meiste Zeit bewegungslos im Wasser (bzw. nur Strömung und Wellen ausgesetzt) und brachte trotzdem noch einige Fische, selbst bei Dunkelheit. Die Dorsche kamen wie auf Kommando kurz nach Einsetzen der Dämmerung, blieben sogar bis Dunkelheit. So krachte es plötzlich gegen 23:00 sowohl an einer Grundrute heftig -der Dorsch- als auch an der Sbiro-Rute -ein 78er Hornhecht. Da hatte ich gut zu tun. Um 23:30 reichte es mir jedoch, ich hatte die Mütze vergessen, die Ohren wurden langsam kalt. So gings dann doch immerhin mit einer bunten Palette Fisch nach Hause. Kurze Nacht, dann Heimfahrt. Und nun leider wieder auf dem Sofa. Dafür jedoch gleich am Butt braten.

Petri Heil

Dennis


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Heiligendamm, Miniflundern und sonst nix. Ohne Boot lohnt es sich scheinbar zur Zeit überhaupt nicht. Wie sieht es woanders aus?


----------



## badrussian

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Ort: Seebrücke Göhren
  Datum: 01.10

Zeit: 17.00-24.00
  Fang: 10 mittleren Platen
  Köder: Wattwurm
Wetter: Regen


----------



## henry73

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich plus ein Angel-Kollege
Datum: 08.10.2016
Seebrücke: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: teils sonnig, später bedeckt, nach der Dämmerung teilweise kräftige Regenschauer
Wind: 6-8 aus NO-N
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem mit weißen Perlen
Köder: Wattwurm
Fang: 3 Dorsche zw. 42-55 cm
3 Flundern 30-39 cm
4 Wittlinge zw. 33-40 cm
Kommentar: Brückenkopf war schon voll, haben daher etwas weiter vorn geangelt. Mein Angelkollege konnte ungefähr denselben Fang für sich verbuchen.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

*Angler:  *ich allein, mit diversen anderen Anglern
*Datum:  *30.10.2016      
*Seebrücke:  *Graal-Müritz
*Wetter: *leicht bewölkt
*Wind:  *anfangs NW 3, später abnehmend auf fast nix und drehend SW
*Strömung: *nach den 2 Sturmtagen erstaunlich wenig
*Angelzeit:  *18-01 Uhr
*Vorfach:  *2 Haken, kurze Seitenarme, kleine Perlen
*Köder:  *Wattwurm, nur unteren Haken beködert
*Haupt-Bissentfernung:  *volle Möhre nach vorne raus
*Fang: *15 Platten (6 Klieschen, 9 Flundern) bis *44!! *cm und 2 Dorsche bis 55 cm.
Eine Platte kam nach dem Foto, beim Einpacken und fehlt daher auf dem Bild.
 *Kommentar:  *Bisse über den ganzen Abend gleichmässig verteilt. Vehementes Einsteigen der Platten, daher nur unteren Haken beködert. Alle Fische super gut im Futter, bis auf eine minimal zu kurze Kliesche keine Untermaßigen. Generell wenige Dorsche, diese aber weit im Maß.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Angler: ich
Datum: 16.11.2016
Seebrücke: Graal-Müritz
Wetter: bedeckt, teilweise Regen
Wind: SW4-5, 
Angelzeit: 21.00 - 0.30 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50-60m 
Fang: nischt
Kommentar: bei 12 Anglern 3 braubare Flundern und ein Dorsch


----------



## Trainer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo und guten Tag,

wollte Mitte Dezember mal wieder zum Brandungsangeln. Ein Bekannter wollte unbedingt mit mir auf die Seebrücke in Weisenhaus. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal Sagen ob dort zur Zeit was geht und vielleicht was man dort zu beachten hat. 
Ich würde mich über eure Tipps freuen.

mfg


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte morgen evtl. nach Scharbeutz oder Haffkrug auf die Brücke. Hat hier jemand die letzte Zeit erfolge feiern können oder Tipps geben wo es sich zur Zeit lohnt?

Gruß Frank


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*



ffedermann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich möchte morgen evtl. nach Scharbeutz oder Haffkrug auf die Brücke. Hat hier jemand die letzte Zeit erfolge feiern können oder Tipps geben wo es sich zur Zeit lohnt?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Keiner einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## 50er-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hier gehts um Fänge und nicht um Tipps....|rolleyes


----------



## GeraldL

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Hallo 50-iger Jäger, ne Super Antwort bist ja ein richtig netter Sportfreund, wünsche Dir bei Gelegenheit mal ähnliche Antworten#:|sagnix


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Interessante Bedingungen.
Das Foto habe ich Spiegel-online entnommen


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

....|supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge auf Seebrücken*

Da bekommt das Wort "Eisangeln" eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## Silvio.i

Angler: ich
Datum: 09.12.2018
Seebrücke: Zingst
Wetter: bedeckt, teilweise Regen
Wind: W4-5, 
Angelzeit: 05.00 - 10.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem, Heringspadanoster
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50-60m 
Fang: ca. 30 Platten, 17 Heringe
Kommentar: Ich habe noch nie solch magere Flundern gesehen. Da war mal so gar nichts dran. Die Klieschen waren superfett. Im Dunklen noch Hering gezuppelt. Aber auch nicht besonders groß. Alles in allem wenig brauchbarer Fisch.


----------



## Silvio.i

Angler: ich
Datum: 29.05.2020
Seebrücke: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Wind: N1-2,
Angelzeit: 01.00 - 5.00 Uhr
Vorfach: 2-Haken-Plattfischsystem
Köder: Wattis
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 50-60m
Fang: über 20 Flundern 30-37cm
Kommentar: teilweise noch recht mager. Aber die Hälfte hatte genug Fleisch dran, um mit nach Hause zu dürfen.


----------



## Silvio.i

Angler: ich
Datum: 02.06.2020
Seebrücke: Kühlungsborn
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Wind: W1-2,
Angelzeit: 04.00 - 6.30 Uhr
Vorfach: Flourcarbon
Köder: Snaps
Haupt-Bissentfernung: 30-60m
Fang: 5 Dorsche bis 60cm und ein Hornhecht
Kommentar: schöne Angelei, vor allem der 60er Dorsch an der 15g Rute ging richtig gut ab. Ein paar Bisse konnte ich nicht verwandeln


----------

